# Three word story



## Dave3g

Continue on the story with no more than three words,,,, i'll start,,

Once there was


----------



## supermancss

an ugly green


----------



## JG123

man called hulk


----------



## hometrainer

who had a


----------



## Guest

bout of crabs


----------



## JG123

they itched badly


----------



## vtec_yo

then he died.


----------



## Dave3g

them red with


----------



## Davey666

When having a


----------



## Jay.32

wine he spilt


----------



## Dave3g

from her big


----------



## Jay.32

bottle of red


----------



## 25434

and felt bad


----------



## Jay.32

she did have


----------



## jjcooper

a hairy leg


----------



## samstef

which she shaved


----------



## Wheyman

never ever ever


----------



## Jay.32

did she pluck


----------



## jjcooper

this made men


----------



## Dave3g

stare at the


----------



## phoenixlaw

a c.rap story


----------



## VeNuM

what the fcuk


----------



## Jay.32

is this guy


----------



## Wheyman

about whey protein


----------



## jjcooper

whey smelly farts


----------



## bowen86

thats the end.


----------



## Jay.32

I totally agree


----------



## Davey666

But not with


----------



## bally

done and dusted


----------



## Wheyman

whey shakes encrusted


----------



## Dave3g

all over her


----------



## QUEST

moist back doors


----------



## Jay.32

covered in come


----------



## 2004mark

and green discharge


----------



## Ragingagain

like a boss


----------



## latblaster

the dog licked


----------



## VeNuM

the ****ty hole


----------



## guvnor82

then the dog


----------



## latblaster

got some viagra


----------



## Ragingagain

and raped him


----------



## Beans

and his mum


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Fingered his bum


----------



## kingdale

and he got


----------



## ba baracuss

Bummed twice more


----------



## QUEST

for good luck


----------



## kingdale

he licked his


----------



## QUEST

own ball bag


----------



## D8on

whilst having a


----------



## QUEST

a game of


----------



## D8on

chess with his


----------



## Jalapa

fingers in the


----------



## BlitzAcez

blender all bloody


----------



## Machette

What a mess


----------



## SoulXedge

time for rest


----------



## digitalis

a big hairy


----------



## Mighty.Panda

gorilla ate my


----------



## Tommy10

Bible and prayer


----------



## latblaster

converted to scientology


----------



## Jay.32

for those who


----------



## biglbs

don't know why


----------



## Jay.32

they are brain


----------



## biglbs

******* and dumplings


----------



## Jay.32

for my dinner


----------



## biglbs

in your tummy


----------



## Jay.32

filled me up


----------



## biglbs

need a dump


----------



## Jay.32

before I go


----------



## biglbs

to plaster walls


----------



## Jay.32

nice and smooth!


----------



## biglbs

floated it off


----------



## Jay.32

into the outer


----------



## silver

then he said


----------



## liam0810

Stratosphere of earth


----------



## jed

a slut appeared


----------



## silver

to eat my


----------



## liam0810

Chocolate covered toenails


----------



## Guest

on a bed


----------



## Simspin

in deep space


----------



## Jay.32

IS THE BEST


----------



## jed

in my bum


----------



## Simspin

wen i cum


----------



## Jay.32

all over you


----------



## Guest

whilst sucking on


----------



## Jay.32

big fat juicy


----------



## Guest

freshly cooked chilli


----------



## Jay.32

for my tea


----------



## VeNuM

Bob Marleys Dreads


----------



## Jay.32

are fckin dreadful


----------



## Ash1981

He puts them


----------



## 2004mark

in his girlfriends


----------



## Ash1981

@rse, so that


----------



## vtec_yo

my dog can


----------



## Ash1981

Lick around her


----------



## Jay.32

hairy big a*se


----------



## Ash1981

He got excited


----------



## QUEST

spunked every were


----------



## Ash1981

then fcked off


----------



## vtec_yo

to visit the


----------



## Ash1981

Chiropractor, where she


----------



## LunaticSamurai

had grown a


----------



## QUEST

big hairy titty


----------



## Ash1981

shaped plant, but


----------



## Si Train

it appeared another


----------



## Ash1981

dog was actually


----------



## vtec_yo

circling the pond


----------



## Jay.32

ready to dive


----------



## Machette

into some pussy


----------



## Jay.32

im on cycle


----------



## MattGriff

I'm called Redbeard


----------



## Uk_mb

and im gay


----------



## Jay.32

not in my


----------



## Uk_mb

a$$ hole please


----------



## Machette

in your mouth


----------



## vtec_yo

would do fine


----------



## Uk_mb

lets change subject


----------



## Jay.32

its dinner time


----------



## Uk_mb

muff diving again?


----------



## Machette

i want pussy


----------



## vtec_yo

no, spending money


----------



## Uk_mb

i have a


----------



## ashleyp

fcking * what is is this sht edit


----------



## Uk_mb

ashleyp said:


> fcking * what is is this sht edit


YOU FUKCED UP !!


----------



## Machette

Now get bummed


----------



## vtec_yo

in the face


----------



## latblaster

fat slimy tadpole


----------



## Uk_mb

so... ashley p


----------



## Uk_mb

i killed it :ban:


----------



## Machette

i love tits...


----------



## TELBOR

I have aids


----------



## Uk_mb

MonstaMuscle said:


> i love tits...





R0BR0ID said:


> I have aids


i love aids


----------



## biglbs

You have aids


----------



## Jay.32

no time left


----------



## biglbs

to fill likes


----------



## bowen86

i just ate


----------



## Dave3g

into her moist


----------



## Jay.32

hairy greasy muff


----------



## TELBOR

Still have aids


----------



## biglbs

will not go


----------



## Jay.32

to the place


----------



## dandaman1990

that he calls


----------



## TELBOR

Damn these aids


----------



## Jay.32

coz his misses


----------



## biglbs

At four on


----------



## TELBOR

Aids killed me


----------



## Ash1981

Once before but


----------



## Jay.32

rodriod admits it


----------



## latblaster

take a laxative


----------



## JohnDoe666

Wheel spinning donkey


----------



## TELBOR

Resurrected from aids!


----------



## Jay.32

totally fckin gutted


----------



## Machette

very well spotted


----------



## biglbs

Like my ccok


----------



## TELBOR

Its a miracle


----------



## Uk_mb

I don't have


----------



## Davey666

A very big


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger pube growing


----------



## Davey666

out the sh*tbox


----------



## Jay.32

but who cares


----------



## little_horus

although my nipple...


----------



## Davey666

itches like fook


----------



## little_horus

so I put on some..


----------



## Jay.32

lube and greased


----------



## little_horus

my ma's bumhole, but


----------



## Uk_mb

Stop putting four


----------



## JohnDoe666

Eat Sleep Train


----------



## Jay.32

words dull cnut


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Guest

before slipping in


----------



## Davey666

you big mother


----------



## Jay.32

needs to get


----------



## Uk_mb

With ken barlow


----------



## Machette

hes from marlow


----------



## Machette

looks lika sparrow


----------



## Ash1981

That doesnt rhyme


----------



## Jay.32

with them legs


----------



## Uk_mb

Like mac UK


----------



## Ash1981

he is gay


----------



## Jay.32

and loves cock


----------



## Ash1981

to be pushed


----------



## Davey666

on the floor


----------



## Jay.32

rough and hard


----------



## Ash1981

mind the splinters


----------



## Davey666

Cuts and bruises


----------



## Jay.32

down my arm


----------



## Conscript

Then retorted something


----------



## Jay.32

but never mind


----------



## Ash1981

all is well


----------



## Ste7n

big black dildo


----------



## Inapsine

in the bum


----------



## Conscript

going where next


----------



## Davey666

the black hole


----------



## Inapsine

where nothing leaves


----------



## Jay.32

and nothing stops


----------



## Machette

oh its dark


----------



## Jay.32

put light on


----------



## liam0810

And show me


----------



## Davey666

the gaping hole


----------



## Jay.32

i can smash


----------



## Machette

Or can lick


----------



## Jay.32

inbetween your toes


----------



## Ash1981

but first you


----------



## Jay.32

suck the buggers


----------



## Ash1981

clean. If not...


----------



## Jay.32

fck off home


----------



## Ste7n

you pasty bap


----------



## Ash1981

end of story.

start a new one


----------



## Guest

In the forest


----------



## Machette

you must wait


----------



## latblaster

a large pimple


----------



## Ash1981

until they come


----------



## Uk_mb

In my face


----------



## Guest

before the furry


----------



## Uk_mb

Is the calm


----------



## Guest

though suddenly the


----------



## Uk_mb

Otter swims towards


----------



## Ash1981

a brick wall


----------



## legoheed

finding some test


----------



## Uk_mb

Hard to complete


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Uk_mb

She is HOTTTT


----------



## irishdude

says the otter


----------



## Uk_mb

Whilst holding his


----------



## Steuk

Slippery cod piece


----------



## Ash1981

in his hand


----------



## Machette

finger in bum


----------



## Machette

ha ha ha


----------



## Tommy10

he he he


----------



## slunkeh

all things fun


----------



## Tommy10

up the bum


----------



## irishdude

ja ja ja


----------



## Machette

ra ra ra


----------



## Uk_mb

Sucky suck ieee


----------



## Tommy10

luv yoo long


----------



## Uk_mb

Manchester united loosing


----------



## Ash1981

Nottingham Forest winning


----------



## Machette

Fcuk Fcuking Football


----------



## Tommy10

Glasgow Rangers Surviving


----------



## Ash1981

Ash's triceps growing


----------



## Uk_mb

Willy getting harder


----------



## Ash1981

Ring piece getting


----------



## Steuk

Battered by a


----------



## Tommy10

snake with t.its


----------



## Ash1981

The snake said


----------



## Tommy10

bite my rattle


----------



## Ste7n

Kenny bummed mac


----------



## Uk_mb

Kac bummed menny


----------



## Ste7n

after fiddling lenny


----------



## Tommy10

lenny beefed jenny


----------



## Uk_mb

Jenny fingered mummy


----------



## Ste7n

before sunday dinner


----------



## Ash1981

After sunday roast


----------



## Machette

they screwed again


----------



## Uk_mb

As the gravy


----------



## Keeks

turned into quark


----------



## Jay.32

keeks yum yum


----------



## Uk_mb

I'm goin sleep


----------



## Uk_mb

That's enough sleep


----------



## C.Hill

Just drank oats.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sh1t done!


----------



## 25434

brushed my teeth


----------



## Jay.32

off to work


----------



## Simspin

i have aids


----------



## Jay.32

again gay boy


----------



## Guest

this story sucks


----------



## Simspin

you know me


----------



## Jay.32

spice it up


----------



## Simspin

fell in curry


----------



## VeNuM

king kongs finger


----------



## paddyrr3

My hoop hurts.


----------



## Jay.32

ring of fire


----------



## Simspin

rub my lamp


----------



## Jay.32

and I will


----------



## Guest

pop out like


----------



## Jay.32

you have never


----------



## TELBOR

Seen my bush


----------



## Guest

complete with wildlife


----------



## Jay.32

creatures running over


----------



## TELBOR

One, Two, Three


----------



## Jay.32

times with the


----------



## TELBOR

Dirty whore bag


----------



## Jay.32

but she loved


----------



## 25434

eating jelly tots


----------



## TELBOR

After she arrived


----------



## Jay.32

bless her, she


----------



## Guest

was so desperate


----------



## Jay.32

for a sh!t


----------



## Guest

while I watched


----------



## Jay.32

she fckin stank


----------



## Guest

so I hosed


----------



## Jay.32

the stinka down


----------



## Guest

with my tiny


----------



## supermancss

little shrivvelled p1sser


----------



## Jay.32

today we are


----------



## Guest

just about to


----------



## 25434

going to church


----------



## 25434

to repent sins


----------



## 25434

and naughty words


----------



## TELBOR

But I'm catholic


----------



## 25434

pft! and lol


----------



## Jay.32

then take the


----------



## 25434

3 little piggies


----------



## Jay.32

huff and puff


----------



## Uk_mb

And suck and


----------



## Jay.32

swallow that juice


----------



## supermancss

to increase posts


----------



## Jay.32

keep it going


----------



## TELBOR

Bigger, faster, stronger


----------



## Jay.32

you s*xy beast


----------



## TELBOR

Why thank you


----------



## 25434

said Missy piglet


----------



## Jay.32

then she left


----------



## TELBOR

As she took


----------



## Jay.32

her dirty knickers


----------



## 25434

the cake too!


----------



## Uk_mb

Then went to


----------



## TELBOR

A knocking shop


----------



## supermancss

is what exactly?


----------



## Uk_mb

I'll tell you


----------



## Jay.32

this for nothing


----------



## Machette

Please tell us


----------



## Jay.32

well this fit


----------



## TELBOR

Ask your mum


----------



## Uk_mb

Little old man


----------



## Jay.32

called uk mb


----------



## Uk_mb

Has 46" toes


----------



## supermancss

and to compensate...


----------



## Uk_mb

A huge slong


----------



## Jay.32

6 sets feet


----------



## TELBOR

That was sh1t


----------



## Jay.32

but who cares


----------



## Uk_mb

About ROB's stimdick


----------



## Jay.32

not me mate


----------



## TELBOR

Yes you do


----------



## Uk_mb

he told me


----------



## Guest

while he was


----------



## TELBOR

Knocking one off


----------



## Uk_mb

and thinking about


----------



## TELBOR

A tall tranny


----------



## JG123

with a massive


----------



## TELBOR

Scabby wet m1nge


----------



## Uk_mb

and pine nuts


----------



## Jay.32

DONT KNOCK IT


----------



## TELBOR

Said MB's Mum


----------



## Simspin

just lick it


----------



## Jay.32

WHILE SHE WAS


----------



## Uk_mb

making a mudpie


----------



## TELBOR

Out her sh1tter


----------



## Simspin

in to mouth


----------



## TELBOR

Into your mouth


----------



## Simspin

mouth wash time


----------



## TELBOR

Nope, ATM time


----------



## Guest

lol you guys


----------



## supermancss

Suddenly, woman appeared


----------



## Jay.32

the lovely leigh


----------



## andyparry123

studying masculine psyche


----------



## TELBOR

A sticky brown


----------



## Uk_mb

buzz lightyear avi


----------



## Guest

mess that was


----------



## Uk_mb

^^^^ look, buzz lighteryear


----------



## Jay.32

is back in


----------



## TELBOR

MB's crusty pants


----------



## Guest

exploring the unique


----------



## Uk_mb

Hemeroid infested holes


----------



## Jay.32

route through his


----------



## TELBOR

1mm mini gun


----------



## Guest

which fired blanks


----------



## Jay.32

so no kids


----------



## Uk_mb

Don't take drugs


----------



## Breda

but they're fun


----------



## Jay.32

when your older


----------



## Jay.32

its all quiet


----------



## Uk_mb

Untill jay spoke


----------



## Jay.32

the fckin ****


----------



## Uk_mb

Stinks of sh1t


----------



## Jay.32

but i love


----------



## TELBOR

Talking to yourself


----------



## Simspin

makes u mad


----------



## Jay.32

but no argument


----------



## latblaster

when voices stop


----------



## Uk_mb

Now its time


----------



## Jay.32

for jays return


----------



## Uk_mb

To gay sauna's


----------



## Jay.32

with ukmb following


----------



## Uk_mb

Jays floppy hat


----------



## TELBOR

MB's floppy c0ck


----------



## Uk_mb

Went hard when


----------



## Jay.32

guess whos back


----------



## Uk_mb

Gay jays back?


----------



## Jay.32

tut tut tut


----------



## Conscript

At JMW Plastering


----------



## Jay.32

bring it on!


----------



## C.Hill

I feel sick


----------



## C.Hill

And a headache


----------



## Jay.32

not tonight honey


----------



## Conscript

Said the Wife


----------



## Jay.32

before I rammed


----------



## Conscript

It in anyway


----------



## Jay.32

have that bi*ch


----------



## Uk_mb

Fuking fat cow


----------



## Jay.32

all done ahhhh


----------



## Conscript

Make me Sandwich!


----------



## Uk_mb

Fuking fat bitch


----------



## TELBOR

Big wet sh1tter


----------



## Uk_mb

Big dirty sh1tter


----------



## Breda

i love them


----------



## Conscript

Gimme Gimme Gimme


----------



## Uk_mb

A trannie please


----------



## TELBOR

Back here again


----------



## Jay.32

for my fix


----------



## TELBOR

For the d1cks


----------



## Jay.32

YOU WANT SOME


----------



## TELBOR

Said Mac UK


----------



## Uk_mb

Then he added


----------



## Conscript

IS ANYONE LISTENING!?!


----------



## Jay.32

THEY CANT HEAR


----------



## Uk_mb

Ears fell off


----------



## Jay.32

THATS THE END


----------



## Breda

no its not


----------



## TELBOR

Mac said what!?


----------



## big steve

here comes the


----------



## TELBOR

Best ever cycle!


----------



## Uk_mb

Nine gram test


----------



## big steve

what about the


----------



## TELBOR

First anal encounter


----------



## big steve

and the second


----------



## TELBOR

First anal encounter


----------



## TS99

i love anal


----------



## TELBOR

So Mac said


----------



## Jaymond0

slide it in


----------



## Uk_mb

Your fist also


----------



## TELBOR

Give me more


----------



## C.Hill

Right this second


----------



## TS99

oh so good


----------



## Uk_mb

Please stop kenny


----------



## TELBOR

Won't be long


----------



## latblaster

need more lube


----------



## Uk_mb

More lube kenny


----------



## TELBOR

More lube mum


----------



## Dave3g

About to shoot


----------



## TELBOR

2g of Test


----------



## Uk_mb

Up my anal


----------



## latblaster

christ thats big


----------



## Uk_mb

So is yours


----------



## Simspin

monkey tennis denis


----------



## Tommy10

Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## Uk_mb

in his mondao


----------



## Conscript

right after Tommy10


----------



## Fatstuff

sucks off vagrants


----------



## Tommy10

Down the hatch


----------



## Uk_mb

Goes my spunk


----------



## Tommy10

Gurggle Gulp done !


----------



## biglbs

spicey but nice


----------



## Uk_mb

Curried lamb flavour


----------



## Tommy10

sweetcorn stuck in....


----------



## Ste7n

licking the flange


----------



## Tommy10

pass :lol:


----------



## Ste7n

I was talking about a plumbing flange.. :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

sorting the plumbing ( :lol: )


----------



## latblaster

burping the worm


----------



## Tommy10

flickin the bean


----------



## Uk_mb

Suckin ya dad


----------



## expletive

eating ya mom


----------



## Uk_mb

Under your uncle


----------



## expletive

riding a tricycle


----------



## Uk_mb

With one wheel


----------



## Guest

and no seat


----------



## expletive

towed by a


----------



## Guest

hairy ars*d hungarian


----------



## Jay.32

just for you


----------



## Guest

complete with a


----------



## Uk_mb

Jays floppy nob


----------



## expletive

which is tiny


----------



## Jay.32

she loves it


----------



## Uk_mb

The size of


----------



## expletive

macuk's left arm


----------



## Jay.32

is what he


----------



## Guest

Is like baby


----------



## Uk_mb

Hello there puffs


----------



## baggsy1436114680

are you bored


----------



## Uk_mb

Or are you


----------



## Loveleelady

Uk_mb said:


> Or are you


no I isn't


----------



## Conscript

Got a headache


----------



## ba baracuss

from smoking crack


----------



## Guest

And eating prawns


----------



## ba baracuss

while scuba diving


----------



## Conscript

in the bath


----------



## silver

with a snail


----------



## latblaster

And a virgin


----------



## Jaymond0

Nun, who liked


----------



## Uk_mb

Being bummed everyday


----------



## Jay.32

just like ukmb


----------



## alan_wilson

Causing anal prolapse


----------



## Jay.32

off to hospital


----------



## alan_wilson

Im with bupa


----------



## NOLAK

dont show off


----------



## alan_wilson

Work perk only


----------



## NOLAK

you be trippin?


----------



## Ste7n

On my loin...


----------



## Need2Grow

there was a


----------



## NOLAK

large pigeon with


----------



## Guest

green crusty phlegm


----------



## Need2Grow

a nut in


----------



## Need2Grow

The pigeon then


----------



## NOLAK

tried to eat


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

A chinese hamster


----------



## Uk_mb

but fell over


----------



## alan_wilson

Cried loads outloud


----------



## Need2Grow

and laid an


----------



## Uk_mb

Ken barlows nob


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Covered in custard


----------



## Need2Grow

Feeling thoroughly used


----------



## Keeks

by a goat


----------



## NOLAK

with no teeth


----------



## TELBOR

And no pubes


----------



## Guest

but rough tongue


----------



## NOLAK

he loved it


----------



## Uk_mb

All over his


----------



## Keeks

peanut butter toast


----------



## Guest

with a sprinkling


----------



## Tommy10

Ov baby gravy


----------



## alan_wilson

And monkey jizzem


----------



## Guest

served from a


----------



## Uk_mb

Drunk mans shoe


----------



## xkrdan

whilst receiving a


----------



## xpower

vodka sock full


----------



## biglbs

bottomless burp vials


----------



## Guest

sourced from a


----------



## Uk_mb

Pink pidgeon chest


----------



## Guest

dog named Snoopy


----------



## Uk_mb

Who ate my


----------



## Guest

favourite pink handbag


----------



## biglbs

nose bag juice


----------



## Need2Grow

In the handbag


----------



## Keeks

whilst wearing a


----------



## Uk_mb

Big black strap


----------



## Need2Grow

on. The dog


----------



## Guest

proceeded to mount


----------



## Uk_mb

My lifeless body


----------



## Need2Grow

the leg of


----------



## Uk_mb

My lifeless body :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

The small man


----------



## Uk_mb

Whose lifeless body :lol: :lol:


----------



## NOLAK

wanted to eat


----------



## Trapps84

sweaty festering snatch


----------



## Need2Grow

which smelled like


----------



## Uk_mb

Soot and poo


----------



## Trapps84

That congealed ferociously


----------



## Need2Grow

Suddenly, a big


----------



## Conscript

piece of meat


----------



## Trapps84

Hairy sacked gannet


----------



## Need2Grow

came flying towards


----------



## Uk_mb

Poo came out


----------



## Trapps84

his japs eye


----------



## TELBOR

Onto mb's chest


----------



## Uk_mb

Suck my nats


----------



## TELBOR

Not again, please!


----------



## Davey666

Ohhh my god


----------



## Keeks

and slithered along


----------



## Guest

the motorway doing


----------



## TELBOR

The truffle shuffle


----------



## mal

Tulisa's so hot.


----------



## Trapps84

Smothered in excrement


----------



## Steuk

Joking ay ya


----------



## TELBOR

And peanut butter


----------



## Trapps84

Weeping out of


----------



## TELBOR

Mb's poo pipe


----------



## Need2Grow

he then began


----------



## biglbs

The monster mash!


----------



## Trapps84

Aka the gapping


----------



## Steuk

I'm gonna chuck


----------



## TELBOR

A big sausage


----------



## Guest

in the GeorgeForeman


----------



## Trapps84

Next to the


----------



## Guest

portobello mushrooms and


----------



## Trapps84

Child's small finger


----------



## Uk_mb

stickie Bum [email protected]


----------



## Trapps84

In cambodias most


----------



## Uk_mb

Popular sex position


----------



## Need2Grow

First he bent


----------



## Uk_mb

his dads c0ck


----------



## Ste7n

Then he thrusted


----------



## Guest

the cocktail stick


----------



## Uk_mb

Into the tequila


----------



## Need2Grow

and back up


----------



## Ste7n

The pooper scooper


----------



## Need2Grow

"Ouch!" he yelled!


----------



## greekgod

SITTING ON IT


----------



## Ste7n

like a jocky


----------



## Tommy10

On a camels


----------



## xpower

Hunched up back


----------



## greekgod

GLUTES SQUEEZED tight...


----------



## Lockon

he then cried


----------



## Tommy10

Me last night


----------



## xpower

I humped carpet


----------



## Ste7n

Ginger quiff diver


----------



## Tommy10

Smells like a


----------



## silver

big hairy nipple


----------



## ba baracuss

on his head


----------



## Tommy10

In the gym


----------



## Uk_mb

With slim jim


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

And Bruce Coppolo


----------



## C.Hill

Can fcuk off


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

With his thread


----------



## Tommy10

time for a


----------



## Uk_mb

Sticky finger bum


----------



## Tommy10

Not again plz


----------



## Trapps84

Ballonknot still stings


----------



## Tommy10

time to clean


----------



## Trapps84

Man whey from


----------



## Tommy10

man whey lol...


----------



## Machette

Myprotein tastes ****


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

This aint workin


----------



## Jay.32

start this again


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Do it properly


----------



## Simspin

or u die


----------



## Tommy10

Free as a


----------



## Ste7n

used rubber jonny...


----------



## Tommy10

Stuck up the


----------



## Jay.32

tommys boyfriends a*se


----------



## Dave3g

With one finger


----------



## Ste7n

with bits of...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Sh*t covered sweetcorn


----------



## Uk_mb

Jay's old hemeroid


----------



## Tommy10

That old chestnut


----------



## Dave3g

just popped out


----------



## Uk_mb

Rather have peanuts


----------



## Uk_mb

Bruce Coppolo said:


> Ofa tightsmelly conker


You fukced up


----------



## Ste7n

with your small


----------



## Tommy10

But perfectly formed


----------



## Uk_mb

Wooden magic stick


----------



## Tommy10

Jump on baby


----------



## lukeee

no fecking way


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Please be gentle


----------



## Tommy10

You'll be fine


----------



## latblaster

but please grunt


----------



## Tommy10

Scream if you


----------



## Conscript

like Buddhist monks


----------



## lukeee

to finger you


----------



## Tommy10

Kit Kat style ?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

what 4 fingers?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

or a chunky?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Sexual deviant pervs!!!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

you love it


----------



## Tommy10

Chunky 4 fingers


----------



## Conscript

Liked playing with


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

dont like chocolate ;D


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

How about mahogany?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

mmmmmm sounds good


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

nice and solid?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Even got girth


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

wow dat big???


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

:blush:im seriously blushing


----------



## Conscript

"BLUSH ON THIS!!"


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

It wasnt me :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

I was out


----------



## Ragingagain

in th woods


----------



## Trapps84

Trying to find


----------



## lukeee

a suitable log


----------



## Uk_mb

to insert into


----------



## Ste7n

takes it up


----------



## Uk_mb

southpaw does what?? :lol: ^^^


----------



## Ste7n

Uk_mb said:


> southpaw does what?? :lol: ^^^


plays with himself^^ ... (monsterballs done the dirty to me and changed his phrase. beware he's in that mood)


----------



## Tommy10

Dogging in the


----------



## Ste7n

den of monsterballs...


----------



## Uk_mb

Who is monsterballs


----------



## ashleyp

ejaculating wildly into


----------



## Tommy10

Southpaws lady garden


----------



## Ste7n

which smells like


----------



## NOLAK

his man garden


----------



## Uk_mb

Gnome's, which love


----------



## Tommy10

Southpaws baby gravy


----------



## Uk_mb

Smells pretty cheesey


----------



## lukeee

you mean fishy!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Like his sister's


----------



## barsnack

tight beef curtains


----------



## damerush

dirty mighty morphing


----------



## Ste7n

Better than kfcs...


----------



## Tommy10

southpaws a dirty..


----------



## cuggster

Finger lickin' good


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Burgerking is better


----------



## Simspin

makes you sick


----------



## Tommy10

but tastes soooo


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

thick and creamy


----------



## Conscript

and felt like


----------



## barsnack

a big clit


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

hanging down between


----------



## barsnack

your moms ****


----------



## Tommy10

was peachy and


----------



## monsta

fookin well lush


----------



## NOLAK

but looked so


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

old and wrinkly


----------



## lukeee

and well worn


----------



## Trapps84

Old cod piece


----------



## lukeee

in need of..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Some KY jelly


----------



## Ste7n

She has ginger


----------



## lukeee

elongated pish flaps


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

:lol:


----------



## MattGriff

which smell bad


----------



## lukeee

like rotting crab


----------



## Uk_mb

Like macUK's mum


----------



## Trapps84

And her sweating


----------



## MattGriff

like a rapist


----------



## lukeee

winking beetle bonnet


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

rusty sheriffs badge


----------



## lukeee

w0nderw0m4n said:


> rusty sheriffs badge


Well howdy partner


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

lukeee said:


> Well howdy partner


ride em cowboy


----------



## lukeee

spurs an all


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

hat and chaps :cowboy:


----------



## MattGriff

backdoors smashed in


----------



## lukeee

with a mallet


----------



## MattGriff

and a cockzilla


----------



## Uk_mb

Ate my sandwhich


----------



## barsnack

containing cock and


----------



## lukeee

balls with relish


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

big dripping baguette??


----------



## Uk_mb

Which I spat


----------



## lukeee

instead of dildo


----------



## Tommy10

meat stick mondays


----------



## Ragingagain

are happy times


----------



## Tommy10

deep in the


----------



## ba baracuss

woods eating popcorn


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

With leaky tip


----------



## Tommy10

Munching on celery


----------



## Uk_mb

Tommy p1ssing everywhere


----------



## Tommy10

At ur command


----------



## Uk_mb

I'll do anything


----------



## Tommy10

Cause I'm obedient


----------



## Uk_mb

Wearing gimp mask


----------



## cuggster

And spandex suit


----------



## Jay.32

just for the


----------



## Simspin

smufs sake man!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

i like it


----------



## Simspin

sed papa smurf


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

itching his extremely


----------



## Simspin

itchy long beard


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

ho ho ho


----------



## Simspin

im sum smuf!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

certainly looks it


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

or does it


----------



## Simspin

now to smurfsvill!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

to watch blueys??


----------



## Simspin

u know it


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

fantastic 

good boy


----------



## Simspin

not allways gud :whistling:


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

cant beat it


----------



## Guest

when you feel


----------



## Tommy10

On top of


----------



## Simspin

a space monkey


----------



## latblaster

with a beard


----------



## NOLAK

was an elephant


----------



## Steuk

Carrying a big


----------



## Tommy10

Bag of peanuts


----------



## Jay.32

around the zoo


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

slurping yoghurt from


----------



## Hendrix

a pair of..


----------



## Jay.32

a hippos dick


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

how very rude mg:

(put me off my yoghurt now :wacko: )


----------



## Steuk

Said the elephant


----------



## Uk_mb

whislt licking the


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Big shiny rifle


----------



## latblaster

Carried by Jay32


----------



## Ste7n

the sex pest


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

tweeking his nips


----------



## Ste7n

flicking his bean


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

cant get enough :rockon:


----------



## Simspin

of your muck


----------



## bally

on my face


----------



## MattGriff

and your ass


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

or in my


----------



## Simspin

dark old hole


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

all moist and.....


----------



## Simspin

ow iv cum!!!!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

satisfaction always guaranteed :wink:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Thanks very much


----------



## Simspin

now 4 sleep:sleeping:


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

no round 2??????


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

yes im greedy :devil2:


----------



## Simspin

nothing wrong there


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Just keep up


----------



## Simspin

but im tired:sleep:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

no your not


----------



## Simspin

well ok then


----------



## Ste7n

i'll have a


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Blowie then sleep


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

spit or swallow???


----------



## MattGriff

Swallow or Anal


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

both of course :wink:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

NO ENTRY PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Ste7n

ky jelly first..


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

slide and ride???


----------



## Nickthegreek

What the f**k (Way to build up your posts for gold membership guys!) :thumb:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

join the que


----------



## Simspin

who me no :whistling:


----------



## barsnack

way i like


----------



## Ste7n

i like sheep


----------



## Simspin

wen i sleep


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

more the merrier


----------



## Simspin

of cors dear


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

i need help :confused1:


----------



## Simspin

so it seems


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

:lol: with my diet:wacko:


----------



## Simspin

ow er yes :lol:


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

im so confused


----------



## Simspin

dont eat sheep


----------



## Ste7n

flick your bean


----------



## Simspin

thats just mean


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

im being serious :stupid:


----------



## Simspin

wat wat wat


----------



## Ste7n

my underwear ruined


----------



## Simspin

dirty dirty boy


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

so he wiped


----------



## Simspin

his sticky patch


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

now im lost :confused1:


----------



## Steuk

Under the tissues


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

whose used them? :confused1:


----------



## barsnack

my smelly left


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

you dirty f*cker


----------



## Guest

he said to


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

come here often?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

alrite cock snoggers??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Count me out


----------



## lukeee

mmmmm im in!!


----------



## Guest

what happens next?


----------



## lukeee

wanna find out?


----------



## Guest

mmm not sure ...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Im not looking...


----------



## Tommy10

For a partner


----------



## Uk_mb

Just a good


----------



## Trapps84

Old jolly roger


----------



## Machette

To giva roggering...


----------



## Ragingagain

up the ****


----------



## Uk_mb

Tommy loves it


----------



## Simspin

hard and fast :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

off that Simspin


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

with his small


----------



## Jay.32

liccle liccle willy


----------



## Tommy10

Up tae ma


----------



## Ragingagain

knees in it


----------



## Tommy10

SMASH BANG SQUIRT


----------



## robc1985

In the bum


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Dont tell mum


----------



## robc1985

I ****ed dad


----------



## Ste7n

I like sheep


----------



## robc1985

They like me


----------



## Tommy10

Cause I'm gentle


----------



## robc1985

And very Welsh


----------



## Ste7n

We don't use


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Rather have africans


----------



## Ste7n

Love their clunge


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Im fine thanks


----------



## Simspin

but bit gay


----------



## Matt 1

2 nights later...


----------



## Simspin

aids aids aids


----------



## Tommy10

Curable curable curable


----------



## alan_wilson

Impossible is nothing


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

^^^^ Whats this mean ^^^^


----------



## Tommy10

everything is possible


----------



## robc1985

Eat sleep [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10

empty the tank


----------



## robc1985

That sounds rank


----------



## Tommy10

shutup and w.ank


----------



## barsnack

ryhmes with bank


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Oh sh*t overdraft


----------



## barsnack

oh **** emeritus


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Payday next week


----------



## barsnack

money for drugs


----------



## robc1985

Hate my overdraft


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Love my wages


----------



## barsnack

and my ex


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Never met her


----------



## robc1985

Go bum her


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

In right now


----------



## Tommy10

ukm bum crazy


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Tommy your turn


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Before barsnack returns :whistling:


----------



## robc1985

I feel supercalafragalisticexpialadocias


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

robc1985 said:


> I feel supercalafragalisticexpialadocias


You on something?


----------



## robc1985

emeritus said:


> You on something?


Major jack3d comedown


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Jack3d any good


----------



## robc1985

emeritus said:


> You on something?


Comedown is horrific


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

robc1985 said:


> Comedown is horrific


. But the up


----------



## Tommy10

down the hatch


----------



## Trapps84

Then bubbling snatch(sorry it rhymed sort of)


----------



## robc1985

Off to bed


----------



## Tommy10

Clean ur head


----------



## Machette

Hava good dream


----------



## Spira

and be clean


----------



## Ragingagain

like a boss


----------



## robc1985

Good morning all


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

im sooooooooo tired


----------



## Simspin

of this story


----------



## Tommy10

In the beginning


----------



## latblaster

a scottish man


----------



## Ste7n

with his ginger


----------



## latblaster

dirty hairy sporran


----------



## Spira

made two hundred


----------



## latblaster

hot turnip pies


----------



## Ste7n

to stick his


----------



## Ragingagain

raisins in to


----------



## robc1985

Going for a


----------



## Simspin

suck my balls


----------



## Ragingagain

make me bitch


----------



## Simspin

ow ow cum!


----------



## Spira

you ruined it


----------



## Ste7n

what his bum?


----------



## Adamdraper

After ruining her


----------



## Simspin

small latin dog


----------



## Simspin

named pepa loveelliaorno


----------



## Simspin

limped into rehab


----------



## Simspin

and turkeyed the


----------



## Simspin

hard ass night


----------



## Simspin

away like a


----------



## Simspin

spanish stray whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## latblaster

but suddenly a......


----------



## Simspin

2 ton chimp


----------



## latblaster

undid his trousers


----------



## Guest

revealing Calvin Klein


----------



## latblaster

then Leigh caressed


----------



## Simspin

her godley thorts :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## latblaster

and was surprised


----------



## Bruze

he was dead


----------



## Tommy10

But I did


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Ram it in


----------



## Bruze

stroking myself meanwhile


----------



## Tommy10

The smell was


----------



## harryalmighty

revolting but bearable


----------



## Guest

while it felt


----------



## harryalmighty

so utterly godly


----------



## Keeks

but totally wrong


----------



## Guest

and I stopped


----------



## Uk_mb

sucking mummys toes


----------



## Bruze

now i rub


----------



## Uk_mb

daddys big balls


----------



## Tommy10

Until they explode


----------



## Bruze

with hot ejaculant


----------



## Tommy10

In the eye ????


----------



## Bruze

and my chest


----------



## Tommy10

Lick lick lick


----------



## Guest

on hard nipples


----------



## Tommy10

Like football studs


----------



## Bruze

with tight bellends


----------



## Guest

before running outside


----------



## Bruze

to violently masterbate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Using sand paper


----------



## Bruze

and used tampons


----------



## latblaster

on dead chickens


----------



## Tommy10

Squealing and squelching


----------



## Fatstuff

Fondling and felching


----------



## latblaster

clucking and grunting


----------



## Guest

before finally spurting


----------



## Bruze

in my grandad


----------



## Tommy10

Not again u


----------



## Bruze

farting anal dragon


----------



## biglbs

Bruze said:


> farting anal dragon


emblem by tatlet


----------



## Tommy10

Screw that and ...


----------



## Loveleelady

lets go train


----------



## Conscript

Robbing with knives


----------



## guvnor82

weak little people


----------



## Loveleelady

raise your dumbells


----------



## guvnor82

over your head


----------



## latblaster

using a thistle


----------



## guvnor82

to whip your


----------



## Bruze

black mumba vagina


----------



## guvnor82

winked at me


----------



## Ragingagain

like a boss


----------



## latblaster

his japs eye


----------



## engllishboy

squirted purple jizz


----------



## Uk_mb

Into the hedgehog's


----------



## latblaster

spiny secret place


----------



## Tommy10

Then he feltched


----------



## big steve

right down the


----------



## Tommy10

To the left


----------



## big steve

of his big


----------



## Tommy10

Left sweaty bollock


----------



## Bruze

to reveal zyzz


----------



## Tommy10

Then quickly stuck


----------



## latblaster

his brown finger


----------



## Bruze

and gorgeous glutes


----------



## BoxerJay

up his sh*tpipe


----------



## latblaster

after he'd shat


----------



## C.Hill

Out a turnip


----------



## Tommy10

Mash turnip and


----------



## latblaster

pished a dram


----------



## big steve

then put it


----------



## Guest

on the bookcase


----------



## big steve

because he wanted


----------



## Conscript

to see a


----------



## big steve

big long hairy


----------



## latblaster

kiss from Leigh


----------



## Tommy10

Fell to my


----------



## tony10

ass and then


----------



## latblaster

began to say


----------



## Ste7n

not that hole


----------



## Trapps84

Plunge it in


----------



## Guest

to the icy


----------



## lukeee

cold shatty depths


----------



## Trapps84

Of your gapping


----------



## lukeee

toothless smelly gob


----------



## Tommy10

Don't talk just


----------



## TELBOR

1002 posts done!


----------



## Tommy10

Whats the prize


----------



## Uk_mb

Touch his testicles


----------



## Tommy10

Fingers or tongue


----------



## Jay.32

what ever you


----------



## latblaster

done with it


----------



## Ste7n

you ruined his


----------



## Jay.32

LIFE FOR EVER


----------



## latblaster

I only touched


----------



## Jay.32

HIS BELLEND ONCE


----------



## latblaster

it spluttered everywhere


----------



## Ste7n

then fell off


----------



## latblaster

turned bright yellow


----------



## Uk_mb

and then melted


----------



## latblaster

The next day


----------



## Jay.32

was a fresh


----------



## Uk_mb

beautiful spunky morning


----------



## latblaster

vag was everywhere


----------



## Machette

Pussy juice galore


----------



## vtec_yo

jolly smelly atmosphere


----------



## Guest

so I sprayed


----------



## latblaster

feminine 'joy' everywhere


----------



## vtec_yo

with my massive


----------



## latblaster

pink hairy hose


----------



## Tommy10

That's dangling like


----------



## latblaster

a distended testicle


----------



## Tommy10

can you fix


----------



## Trapps84

It to my


----------



## Machette

Shiny bold head


----------



## Tommy10

While your down


----------



## Uk_mb

There, grab my


----------



## latblaster

shiny kipper flaps


----------



## Bruze

and degrease my


----------



## latblaster

slippery pink flange


----------



## harryalmighty

said mac joyfully


----------



## Keeks

whilst licking the


----------



## Tommy10

Back door button


----------



## Fatstuff

whilst spanking the


----------



## Tommy10

Fatstuff said:


> whilst spanking the


Dogs pink lipstick


----------



## Bruze

yippeeee he yelped


----------



## ba baracuss

Roberto Di Matteo


----------



## Conscript

Was a cvnt


----------



## Ragingagain

who sucked d1ck


----------



## Conscript

Like a Pro


----------



## ba baracuss

Drogba loved it


----------



## Conscript

hard and fast


----------



## Pardoe

ashley was jealous


----------



## Conscript

Pardoe said:


> ashley was jealous


Is this allowed


----------



## Pardoe

ashley cole?


----------



## Conscript

Pardoe said:


> ashley cole?


Had a small


----------



## Pardoe

boil on his


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

cock, but he


----------



## Pardoe

asked ibramovich to


----------



## latblaster

bite it off


----------



## Pardoe

then batman shouted


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

owwwwwwwwwwwww my fcukin


----------



## Pardoe

rings of saturn!!!


----------



## 25434

that hurt lots!


----------



## Machette

Talisa gives head


----------



## Pardoe

really really badly


----------



## Tommy10

She needs lessons


----------



## Sophocles

Maybe a woman


----------



## Dave3g

or two women


----------



## latblaster

and a chicken


----------



## UKLifter88

which just died


----------



## latblaster

lovely smelly hole


----------



## Fatstuff

Stinks of sh1t


----------



## Uk_mb

Like my mum


----------



## Tommy10

Uk Milf alert


----------



## Fatstuff

Monster balls mom


----------



## biglbs

eats fat!!! milk


----------



## Fatstuff

...s her boobies


----------



## Uk_mb

Into my mouth


----------



## Pardoe

and belly button


----------



## Fatstuff

Whilst stroking the


----------



## Uk_mb

Dogs little lipstick


----------



## Simspin

til its sick


----------



## Tommy10

and spits out


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

big burger nips


----------



## C.Hill

Which smell like


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

stinky 4skin cheese


----------



## Tommy10

pass it over


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

chips with that?


----------



## Tommy10

on the side


----------



## silver

with getlemans relish


----------



## Tommy10

And ladies livers


----------



## alan_wilson

In a bun


----------



## robc1985

In my tum


----------



## lukeee

after my bum


----------



## Tommy10

time for sqauts


----------



## robc1985

Tommy10 said:


> time for sqauts


On a c0ck


----------



## Tommy10

Grit my teeth


----------



## Ste7n

plunge the clunge


----------



## Super_G

Felt really prickly


----------



## Ste7n

don't be silly


----------



## Ste7n

clean your willy


----------



## robc1985

Just did mine


----------



## robc1985

Bottom hole too


----------



## Tommy10

Every holes a


----------



## Kn23

Goal. And the


----------



## Ste7n

get in the


----------



## Trapps84

Trunk stupid biatch


----------



## Tommy10

Make me big


----------



## latblaster

and swallow biatch


----------



## Guest

after licking slowly


----------



## latblaster

around her shoulders


----------



## silver

he found a


----------



## latblaster

a hairy dwarf


----------



## infernal0988

name was Gandalf


----------



## latblaster

[email protected] a midget


----------



## robc1985

In the bum


----------



## latblaster

then green liquid


----------



## Steuk

came out the


----------



## latblaster

Stargate space portal


----------



## infernal0988

portal was tight


----------



## latblaster

but some glue


----------



## Trapps84

Started to bond


----------



## ba baracuss

the marmite motorway


----------



## latblaster

she laughed at


----------



## Pardoe

his small willy


----------



## latblaster

turned him over


----------



## Pardoe

and farted at


----------



## Jay.32

his shocked face


----------



## Simspin

all poo spaterd


----------



## Steuk

Errr cauliflower cheese


----------



## Simspin

go's down well


----------



## infernal0988

with some milk


----------



## Al n

and whey protein


----------



## JANIKvonD

and a jab


----------



## Steuk

In the ass


----------



## Simspin

you love that


----------



## gymgym

her hairy ass..


----------



## Simspin

brush your face


----------



## fullyloaded

You stinky animal


----------



## Simspin

rolling in shat


----------



## Tommy10

Comming up roses


----------



## latblaster

flaps wide open


----------



## robc1985

Nom nom nom


----------



## Al n

Bleurghhh!!! EWWWWW, Mouldy!


----------



## Jay.32

but bloody nice


----------



## latblaster

Another day dawned...


----------



## Guest

and the bright


----------



## DiamondDixie

stink box opened


----------



## infernal0988

a wonderful smell


----------



## Simspin

of living hell


----------



## DiamondDixie

a chocolate fountain


----------



## robc1985

Of gushing $hit


----------



## Davey666

On your face


----------



## achilles88

she sat on


----------



## latblaster

a large chicken


----------



## huge monguss

with one wing


----------



## Davey666

Stuck up her


----------



## huge monguss

chimney this was


----------



## lukeee

fecked by Dibner


----------



## huge monguss

lukeee said:


> fecked by Dibner


the little infected


----------



## lukeee

northern steeplejack slayer


----------



## Tommy10

His axe in


----------



## huge monguss

his little toe


----------



## latblaster

was covered in


----------



## huge monguss

gems with lots


----------



## Al n

of tomato soup


----------



## robc1985

And man fat


----------



## Simspin

in the mouth


----------



## latblaster

the chicken, still


----------



## infernal0988

it was hairy


----------



## Tommy10

But smooth inside


----------



## Simspin

carnt see strait


----------



## robc1985

Sober up then


----------



## infernal0988

A hobo was


----------



## paddyrr3

Blowing midget c0ck


----------



## huge monguss

learking behind the


----------



## Simspin

gay bus club


----------



## huge monguss

were the guys


----------



## infernal0988

had a orgy


----------



## AK-26

with village people


----------



## huge monguss

that looked like


----------



## Tommy10

Lxm and Fats


----------



## gymgym

Not mentionning Tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Sipping through his


----------



## AK-26

penis shaped straw


----------



## gymgym

dripping opened trousers


----------



## Simspin

make him smile


----------



## Tommy10

Make IT spit


----------



## AK-26

out evil juice


----------



## huge monguss

that smells like


----------



## Steuk

Gymgyms hairy cave


----------



## huge monguss

with big rocks


----------



## Steuk

Huge monguss rocks


----------



## haza1234

Big White rocks


----------



## AK-26

of molten lava


----------



## latblaster

over the chicken


----------



## haza1234

that i eat


----------



## Steuk

Haza loves it


----------



## AK-26

up the ass


----------



## haza1234

ov a women


----------



## AK-26

with a dick


----------



## haza1234

That Ak sucks


----------



## AK-26

in your dreams


----------



## Tommy10

Wet and sticky


----------



## Steuk

Sheets need changing


----------



## latblaster

lick stains off


----------



## AK-26

because they smell


----------



## Tommy10

Smell is good


----------



## latblaster

pull my hood


----------



## Tommy10

It won't release ?


----------



## latblaster

needs some saliva


----------



## Tommy10

Comming right up


----------



## Trapps84

This sh1t will


----------



## Tommy10

Fill my boots


----------



## latblaster

Tommy10 unleashed his


----------



## Tommy10

Charm and Witt


----------



## latblaster

took a sh!t


----------



## gymgym

it felt good


----------



## Davey666

In the sink


----------



## latblaster

unplugged the hole


----------



## infernal0988

he`s @ass split


----------



## latblaster

and out came


----------



## Davey666

A flood of


----------



## Tommy10

Sweet Scottish nectar


----------



## latblaster

over his sporran


----------



## paddyrr3

Iraqi man bag


----------



## Tommy10

Big kebab cok


----------



## latblaster

turned, & saw


----------



## huge monguss

a funny looking


----------



## infernal0988

tiny hairy testicle


----------



## latblaster

buckets of peas


----------



## huge monguss

labeld bean sprouts


----------



## infernal0988

with some motoroil


----------



## latblaster

tried to eat


----------



## infernal0988

it with Diesel


----------



## Jay.32

give me gas


----------



## Tommy10

Shooting out my


----------



## Jay.32

big fat a**


----------



## infernal0988

was on cruise


----------



## AK-26

But now blast


----------



## infernal0988

with 1g mast


----------



## huge monguss

going quite fast


----------



## Tommy10

Can't keep up


----------



## huge monguss

need viagra that


----------



## latblaster

makes you pump


----------



## Uk_mb

And fire poo


----------



## robc1985

On her face


----------



## Uk_mb

Stupid fat bitch


----------



## Guest

at the speed


----------



## Uk_mb

of a snail


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

On a mission


----------



## Slater8486

to save the


----------



## Jay.32

big fckin nest


----------



## Tommy10

That's sat on


----------



## robc1985

My hard shaft


----------



## Tommy10

wind in her


----------



## latblaster

suddenly a bollok


----------



## achilles88

decided to drop


----------



## latblaster

but splattered over


----------



## Steuk

Latblasters frilly knickers


----------



## latblaster

covered in pish


----------



## AK-26

now it's f*cked


----------



## latblaster

but Steuks limp


----------



## AK-26

he's ordered viagra


----------



## Steuk

Next day delivery


----------



## offo

to the great


----------



## AK-26

land of midlands


----------



## Wasp

which was raining


----------



## big steve

cats and dogs


----------



## ws0158

and earth worms


----------



## AK-26

it wouldn't stop


----------



## robc1985

Got bloody soaked!


----------



## AK-26

now i'm p1ssed


----------



## offo

off with the


----------



## AK-26

rainbow and leprechaun


----------



## Tommy10

Pot of gold


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

wheres my share


----------



## huge monguss

up my ar$$


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

that's just great


----------



## Stuey

.....shat it out.....


----------



## latblaster

licked it up


----------



## Tommy10

And moved to


----------



## latblaster

It's gone quiet......


----------



## huge monguss

Not for long


----------



## latblaster

It's so quiet...


----------



## Davey666

Then a big


----------



## latblaster

pile of sh!te


----------



## ws0158

shot from his


----------



## AK-26

loose bum hole


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

I blame Tommy :whistling:


----------



## AK-26

yeah why not


----------



## Daedalus

...said the pedophile


----------



## AK-26

^ says rent boy


----------



## Trapps84

^ & his sidekick


----------



## AK-26

p1ss off trapps:lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Said ya mum


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Dont tell dad


----------



## AK-26

or you're f*cked


----------



## big steve

but then again


----------



## Tommy10

bend over and.......


----------



## latblaster

take this, biatch


----------



## Tommy10

whose ur daddy


----------



## BIG BUCK

i could be


----------



## Tommy10

promises promises Daddy


----------



## latblaster

just lie still


----------



## Slater8486

and be quiet


----------



## latblaster

open your mouth


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

and prepare yourself


----------



## latblaster

for some meat


----------



## Tommy10

ive just cum :lol:


----------



## Guest

too much information! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

the earth moved


----------



## Guest

A sudden eruption


----------



## latblaster

and lava flowed


----------



## AK-26

and ash fell


----------



## latblaster

covering many people


----------



## ba baracuss

in tommy's cum


----------



## AK-26

its bukkake rain


----------



## latblaster

so many faces


----------



## AK-26

they're familiar face


----------



## latblaster

my cleaning cloth


----------



## ed220

but then the


----------



## latblaster

skinny emo undid


----------



## Tommy10

his mullet and.......


----------



## latblaster

pushed his tongue


----------



## Gorgeous_George

in his nostril


----------



## latblaster

some green slime


----------



## AK-26

snot string followed


----------



## latblaster

a passing dog


----------



## Tommy10

licked his baws


----------



## latblaster

cocked his leg


----------



## Daedalus

blew a load


----------



## ws0158

it splatted on


----------



## latblaster

my bloody windscreen


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Mines chipped too :/


----------



## Dave3g

from her teeth


----------



## Tommy10

I need a


----------



## lukeee

big tom tit


----------



## Tommy10

After my big


----------



## BoxerJay

Hard pulsing c*ck


----------



## Tommy10

Spat on the


----------



## BoxerJay

boobs and then


----------



## Tommy10

Split the beard


----------



## latblaster

the pig squealed


----------



## XRichHx

Whilst being entered.


----------



## Tommy10

To the slaughterhouse


----------



## XRichHx

, his ultimate fate


----------



## latblaster

was the W.I.


----------



## huge monguss

Fit board pro


----------



## latblaster

a ring girl


----------



## XRichHx

Held the sign


----------



## latblaster

to her clunge


----------



## Tommy10

it stuck to


----------



## huge monguss

Her sweaty pupes


----------



## Tommy10

and stank ov


----------



## AK-26

stale horse sh*t


----------



## huge monguss

with a hint


----------



## AK-26

of goblin sweat


----------



## BOBG

Kung pao chicken


----------



## skd

and cats ****


----------



## latblaster

but his todger


----------



## Tommy10

Stood to attention


----------



## AK-26

because he saw


----------



## Tommy10

Tommy10 in the


----------



## AK-26

shower bent over


----------



## Yoshi

With big black


----------



## Tommy10

chocolate salty balls


----------



## Yoshi

All over you're


----------



## Tommy10

Chinny chin chin


----------



## Yoshi

Loving every min


----------



## Tommy10

Until Macuk dropped


----------



## AK-26

the slippery soap


----------



## Yoshi

Mac loved every

Lol


----------



## AK-26

of getting bummed :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

AK-26 said:


> of getting bummed :lol:


By Aks mum lol


----------



## AK-26

F*cking rent boy :blowme:


----------



## Yoshi

Come on your mum is a sexy peice of work and is very persuasive lol


----------



## AK-26

MacUK said:


> Come on your mum is a sexy peice of work and is very persuasive lol


you dumb f*cker :lol:

(3 word f*cking story man, which is y i didnt go into cussing you out lol now stick to 3 f*cking words mac)


----------



## Tommy10

the dumb ones....


----------



## Yoshi

Always go for tommy lol

I've had a drink fck you! Lol

Alright I'll stop hi jacking thread now


----------



## Tommy10

Macks such a


----------



## AK-26

annoying little c*nt :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Bit he's fcking god!!!!

Fck yiu all ! Lol


----------



## Tommy10

Macks so so


----------



## Yoshi

Tommy10 said:


> Macks so so


Fcking awesome! Omg


----------



## AK-26

^ f*cking cocky c*nt


----------



## Yoshi

Ak is indeed


----------



## Tommy10

A hot tomalie !


----------



## K1eran

I like pie.


----------



## xpower

So do I


----------



## latblaster

Chips & gravy...........


----------



## Dimo

and butternut squash


----------



## latblaster

nice low carbs


----------



## WrathFreak

A boy named


----------



## Guest

Fred met Jimmy


----------



## latblaster

While the BBC


----------



## Trapps84

Condoned vile sexual


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Acts by a


----------



## J6hdn

grey haired man


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

With a fondness


----------



## huge monguss

to touch little


----------



## latblaster

gnomes with erections


----------



## huge monguss

the size of


----------



## latblaster

a big giraffes


----------



## jaycue2u

hairy nut sack


----------



## DeadpoolX

smelly feet and


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Savilles shell suit


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

hit the deck


----------



## Machette

Lick some punani


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

play alphabet game


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Dont tell mum


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

she will be


----------



## Guest

rather upset by


----------



## botchla

her dog saying


----------



## achilles88

me mooning neighbours


----------



## latblaster

where's the mexican?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

And his tequilla


----------



## latblaster

his sloppy burrito


----------



## PowerOutput

stirred her porridge


----------



## Ash1981

Until it became


----------



## haza

The Mexican border


----------



## IGotTekkers

His wet back


----------



## hotchy

tasted like armpit


----------



## Gotista

and sweaty balls


----------



## latblaster

suddenly a hairy


----------



## Ash1981

Biker appeared. He...


----------



## latblaster

unzipped his jeans....


----------



## Ash1981

And pulled out


----------



## Jay.32

his big lob


----------



## Ash1981

Everyone started running


----------



## spudsy

Two pump percy


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

Man fat everywhere!!


----------



## Bensif

Dropped a boris


----------



## latblaster

ate a banana


----------



## Dimo

and stole some..


----------



## Ash1981

Jizz to eat.


----------



## Machette

ash1981 is mad!


----------



## Machette

ash1981 ate jizz?


----------



## Machette

or did he?


----------



## Ash1981

He did, twice


----------



## latblaster

jizz on chin!


----------



## Gary29

ash1981 loves jizz


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

Jizz loves him


----------



## Sambuca

he bent over


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Where is ash1981


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

Smiled like doughnut


----------



## Ash1981

And took the...


----------



## Ash1981

I am here


----------



## crazypaver1

the jam out


----------



## Machette

of his ass


----------



## Machette

and then put


----------



## Machette

in his nose


----------



## Al n

with much force


----------



## Ash1981

A very latge


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

This is filth


----------



## Ash1981

Coming out your


----------



## latblaster

mouth he said...


----------



## Machette

I love tits


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

big natural ones :thumbup1:


----------



## Machette

with huge nipples


----------



## JANIKvonD

bought some letro


----------



## BigFelch

and red tassles


----------



## hotchy

to put up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Me julie's pumpum


----------



## Ash1981

On uk muscle


----------



## Dimo

you will find


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

A pics thread


----------



## Machette

with no tits


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

thats no good!


----------



## Ash1981

.ask Lorian if...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Johnylee is wellcome


----------



## Machette

Who is pikey


----------



## sutmae

He steals metal


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

And chicken dippers


----------



## Gotista

so he can


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

Dip them in


----------



## latblaster

And spread marmalade


----------



## Sc4mp0

across her vadge


----------



## latblaster

Sc4mp0 grabbed Justkeeptrainin..


----------



## Sc4mp0

who fisted latblaster


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

and everybody cheered


----------



## latblaster

deeper he shouted!


----------



## biglbs

And harder still


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

oh sh*t gorilla!


----------



## latblaster

Ackee&Saltfish licked his


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

vanilla ice cream!!!!:laugh:

Had to steer that sh*t away lol


----------



## latblaster

a wasp landed


----------



## Ash1981

On her fadge...


----------



## Gotista

and settled in


----------



## jon-kent

Her deep hole


----------



## Sc4mp0

Which would echo


----------



## Machette

when shouted in


----------



## Dangerous20

Because it was


----------



## Machette

very very smelly


----------



## Ash1981

And hollow inside


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

Like a sewer


----------



## Machette

or your mouth


----------



## Ash1981

.She bent over


----------



## TELBOR

Stunk of fish


----------



## musio

like my cock


----------



## Ash1981

Stinks of cod


----------



## Machette

like my dinner


----------



## Ash1981

Fvck this sh1t


----------



## Machette

Ash1981 is upset


----------



## musio

in his fridge


----------



## latblaster

underneath his skirt


----------



## jon-kent

His mangina was


----------



## latblaster

shaken not stirred


----------



## sutmae

But his cherry


----------



## sutmae

Was still intact


----------



## Ash1981

So you think


----------



## latblaster

about womens t!ts?


----------



## Machette

Or her starfish!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

Rusty sheriffs badge


----------



## Ash1981

Was her nickname


----------



## jon-kent

But her parents


----------



## J H

were two men


----------



## jon-kent

Who loved to


----------



## J H

lick chocolate from


----------



## jon-kent

Each others a$$


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

and slurp dogs...


----------



## haza

Big bollox with


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

The upmost ferocity!!


----------



## latblaster

a massive green


----------



## musio

bug eyed frog


----------



## Machette

with 2 d1cks


----------



## Ash1981

pounced on them


----------



## latblaster

their mangina's were


----------



## Machette

in latblasters face


----------



## haza

Which he bit


----------



## latblaster

licked his lips


----------



## haza

And carried on


----------



## Ash1981

Suddenly appeared a...


----------



## latblaster

While MonstaMuscle drooled


----------



## botchla

All over his


----------



## Machette

New Armani t-shirt


----------



## jon-kent

The fcuking poofter


----------



## Machette

Whos The Poofter?


----------



## Hannibal

Doctor Who. Really?


----------



## Machette

Im Fcuking Confused!


----------



## Ash1981

MonstaMuscle confuses himself


----------



## latblaster

Who's 'coming 'out'??


----------



## Hannibal

by looking at


----------



## Machette

My Hairy Balls!


----------



## Sc4mp0

his dads exercising


----------



## supermancss

his third leg


----------



## Hannibal

using his collection


----------



## supermancss

of bananarama LP's


----------



## Hannibal

that were greased


----------



## Hannibal

She ripped off


----------



## haza

His Y fronts


----------



## Machette

Found a minge


----------



## sutmae

And shat himself


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

For an hour


----------



## Hannibal

until his Mum


----------



## Machette

made him breakfast...


----------



## Daggaz

then sucked him


----------



## Jay.32

dry for one


----------



## Hannibal

pound fifty nine


----------



## Jay.32

per come shot


----------



## Hannibal

and his dog


----------



## Machette

this is disgusting


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

said the dog


----------



## Daggaz

looking rather confused


----------



## Hannibal

whilst licking his


----------



## latblaster

dog's dinner bowl


----------



## monster wanna b

he said


----------



## Machette

Lets get high!


----------



## Jay.32

and fck all


----------



## Jay.32

night long baby


----------



## Fatstuff

the sheep around


----------



## Keeks

here like quark


----------



## latblaster

And mint source!


----------



## Machette

and chilli sauce!


----------



## Machette

and garlic sauce!


----------



## LutherLee

on naked miggits!


----------



## Sambuca

And bad aids


----------



## latblaster

with cohones grandes!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

So next thing


----------



## sutmae

i love marmite


----------



## LutherLee

all over my


----------



## sutmae

puffy dbol nips


----------



## Tommy10

Furry snatch grabber


----------



## sutmae

Prefer them teimmed


----------



## sutmae

Prefer them trimmed !!!


----------



## Hannibal

Grabbed my furry


----------



## Ash1981

Stinking wet pussy


----------



## Machette

Smelly sweaty balls


----------



## Tommy10

Shooting baby gravy


----------



## Hannibal

Into my cock


----------



## sutmae

A doodle do


----------



## latblaster

a swansea jack


----------



## Ash1981

A fcked story


----------



## latblaster

suddenly a dwarf


----------



## Ash1981

Pulled a blade


----------



## Jay.32

and cut the


----------



## Sc4mp0

chavy benefit fraud


----------



## Daggaz

Tax evading cnut


----------



## Ash1981

To cvnting shreds


----------



## latblaster

he smiled as...


----------



## Jay.32

he drew his


----------



## Ash1981

Wife's name on


----------



## sutmae

The divorce papers


----------



## Ash1981

He said " your...


----------



## sutmae

Bleeding me dry


----------



## Hannibal

let's have a


----------



## latblaster

large dirty hairy


----------



## Ash1981

Kebab together and


----------



## latblaster

puke all over


----------



## Machette

Your hairy pussy


----------



## Hannibal

cat doll figures


----------



## Ash1981

Then grab a...


----------



## Hannibal

salami sausage sandwich


----------



## latblaster

furburger chips &


----------



## Ash1981

A splash of


----------



## musio

Old spice aftershave


----------



## Ash1981

. Generally people try...


----------



## Tommy10

To be me


----------



## Simspin

the clown ass


----------



## latblaster

members got banned


----------



## Ash1981

For saying that


----------



## latblaster

bye bye ace


----------



## Tommy10

hello king queen


----------



## chris27

Fcuk in brill


----------



## Tommy10

is that Tommy


----------



## chris27

Tommy in deed


----------



## ba baracuss

did a runner


----------



## User Name

and was chased


----------



## jaycue2u

by some men


----------



## ba baracuss

wearing gimp masks


----------



## Guest

it turned out


----------



## jaycue2u

they wanted his


----------



## 1Tonne

massive itchy scrot


----------



## sutmae

To teabag with


----------



## latblaster

3 big celts


----------



## Tommy10

Sitting in a


----------



## Ash1981

Tree K I S S I N G. first


----------



## Tommy10

First Ash then


----------



## Daggaz

harry then norris


----------



## Ash1981

Then tommy on


----------



## Daggaz

crack smack and


----------



## Tommy10

Crack is wack !


----------



## latblaster

smack me daddy


----------



## PowerOutput

I been bad


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

Cheat meals everyday


----------



## Machette

Dbol every minute


----------



## Tommy10

HCG GHC CCG


----------



## Ash1981

Igf,tbol,var...


----------



## Tommy10

Var my ride


----------



## Ash1981

Smack my hide


----------



## Machette

Punch my behind


----------



## latblaster

no bacon rind :confused1:


----------



## musio

on my eggs


----------



## Ash1981

Slip n slide


----------



## chris27

In and out


----------



## Ash1981

Up and down


----------



## chris27

All a round


----------



## Ash1981

This threads profound


----------



## chris27

I def agree


----------



## Tommy10

Honey to a


----------



## chris27

piece of toast


----------



## Tommy10

Burnt with jam


----------



## Ash1981

Fcked it up


----------



## Tommy10

But ate it


----------



## anaboliclove

Got the shibnits


----------



## ba baracuss

while he slept


----------



## IGotTekkers

I took pics


----------



## chris27

Of the sheets


----------



## latblaster

the wife's stains


----------



## Ash1981

Were not right


----------



## Brook877

I felt sick


----------



## Ash1981

At the sight


----------



## sutmae

Of my crabs


----------



## Simspin

jiba jaba jones


----------



## Ash1981

Always bloody moans


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Like my ooman!!!


----------



## Tommy10

I bite her


----------



## Ash1981

She bites me


----------



## haza

I whip her


----------



## Ash1981

She whips me


----------



## l6max

bent over the


----------



## latblaster

mucky cow shed


----------



## Tommy10

She straps on


----------



## chris27

Jack and jill


----------



## Ash1981

My dildo. She


----------



## Tommy10

Spat on it


----------



## latblaster

grunted, sighed and


----------



## Tommy10

Said its like


----------



## latblaster

sex with a


----------



## LutherLee

a big saggy


----------



## haza

Fat porn star


----------



## Tommy10

Old clowns pocket


----------



## Ash1981

Mmmmmmm I said


----------



## Tommy10

Is it in ?


----------



## Tommy10

(  )


----------



## Machette

Take it out


----------



## chris27

Women are only


----------



## Machette

Made for sex


----------



## Machette

And cooking cleaning


----------



## Tommy10

Men without brains


----------



## latblaster

are very rare


----------



## Tommy10

Only in Scotland


----------



## chris27

people where kilts


----------



## Ash1981

Sometimes in Wales


----------



## sutmae

Wales - god's country


----------



## Ash1981

They smoke rox


----------



## chris27

step away from


----------



## musio

A Sheep's cox


----------



## Tommy10

Makes a good


----------



## IGotTekkers

card board box


----------



## Tommy10

To hide my


----------



## Ash1981

Stinky dirty socks


----------



## haza

And stinky yfronts


----------



## Ash1981

. Why don't you...


----------



## chris27

get bum beeds


----------



## Ash1981

Something I hate


----------



## Hannibal

for my breakfast


----------



## chris27

mrs cooked me


----------



## Tommy10

Oats n whey


----------



## chris27

No boiled eggs


----------



## Tommy10

Big farty bum


----------



## chris27

Smelly smelly gas


----------



## Tommy10

Fill up the


----------



## chris27

room and lock


----------



## Tommy10

The puppies out


----------



## lukeee

coz im gunna


----------



## Tommy10

Skin them for


----------



## chris27

There alot worse


----------



## lukeee

Tommy10 said:


> Skin them for


my new manbag


----------



## haza

Which I were


----------



## Ash1981

Hoping to get


----------



## Guest

laid while reading


----------



## Ash1981

Anglers weekly. I...


----------



## latblaster

felt my chub


----------



## Machette

ate a club


----------



## latblaster

had a rub


----------



## Jay.32

done my load


----------



## latblaster

cat licked it


----------



## Machette

she punched it


----------



## Guest

while I said


----------



## Ash1981

I smashed it


----------



## Jay.32

thats all folks


----------



## Hannibal

Oh no its


----------



## Jay.32

not you cnut


----------



## latblaster

Jezza Kyle with


----------



## Ash1981

Oprah Winfrey shagging


----------



## Hannibal

Barack Obama's wig


----------



## latblaster

Romneys pubic hair


----------



## Hannibal

And Bush's bush


----------



## Tommy10

Margaret thatchers snatch


----------



## TELBOR

Tasted bloody awful


----------



## LutherLee

when she's blobbing


----------



## Tommy10

Big sweaty wedgie


----------



## LutherLee

please said the


----------



## Ash1981

Prime minister. You...


----------



## LutherLee

have to pull


----------



## Ash1981

All the women


----------



## LutherLee

with wooden legs


----------



## Ash1981

Or else your


----------



## Tommy10

gym membership will


----------



## LutherLee

be used by


----------



## Tommy10

a Greggs worker


----------



## chris27

with a beer


----------



## Tommy10

and a donught


----------



## chris27

That he made


----------



## Tommy10

me shuv up


----------



## l6max

his turd pipe


----------



## chris27

was clean rotten


----------



## Tommy10

but tasted sooooo


----------



## chris27

much better than


----------



## Ash1981

The previous time


----------



## AK-26

Aren't you cutting?


----------



## Ash1981

Said Dorian to...


----------



## Tommy10

kim kardashians buttttt


----------



## chris27

never seen it


----------



## LutherLee

my brown eye


----------



## Ash1981

Will wink if


----------



## LutherLee

this itch develops


----------



## latblaster

the firework shoved


----------



## Ash1981

In which case


----------



## latblaster

it made coming


----------



## musio

And a going


----------



## LutherLee

out real easy


----------



## latblaster

peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## chris27

All you ll ever


----------



## Ash1981

do is moan


----------



## Tommy10

And buy eggs


----------



## Ash1981

And bacon and


----------



## Tommy10

Build a tower


----------



## Machette

With no power


----------



## chris27

in my leg


----------



## Tommy10

Squat squat snap


----------



## chris27

Keep your boxers


----------



## huge monguss

or you will


----------



## chris27

find it hard


----------



## Ash1981

To pull girls


----------



## latblaster

out of bed


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

with bald testicles


----------



## Ash1981

**new story**

Once upon a...


----------



## lukeee

a naked wench


----------



## Hannibal

there lived ninety


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Large bosomed jezebels


----------



## chris27

with no knickers


----------



## Ash1981

One of them


----------



## Tommy10

had a mole


----------



## Keeks

and loved quark


----------



## Tommy10

Keeks said:


> and loved quark


( :lol: :lol: )

smothered over her


----------



## latblaster

What is quark


----------



## Tommy10

latblaster said:


> What is quark


ur not playing properly :nono:


----------



## latblaster

with you Tommy


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Get a room!


----------



## LutherLee

with a view


----------



## chris27

for all to


----------



## haza

See your nose


----------



## chris27

slipping and sliding


----------



## Tommy10

rockin and rollin


----------



## chris27

Big long ones


----------



## Tommy10

fit me perfectly


----------



## chris27

until one day


----------



## musio

i grew a


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Big hairy toe


----------



## Ash1981

.I could not


----------



## Tommy10

and ate it


----------



## chris27

it was covered


----------



## s3_abv

in poo from


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Going up north


----------



## Ash1981

My batty 'ole


----------



## s3_abv

for too long


----------



## LutherLee

at one time


----------



## s3_abv

became all too


----------



## s3_abv

much for lutherlee


----------



## LutherLee

S3abv fingered his


----------



## chris27

bum severly times


----------



## LutherLee

until blood came


----------



## Tommy10

and the baby


----------



## musio

And three men


----------



## chris27

went in a


----------



## Ash1981

Horse and cart


----------



## Tommy10

straight to hell


----------



## chris27

to tesco for


----------



## AK-26

oats and tuna


----------



## LutherLee

(protein for breakfast)


----------



## chris27

gives me the


----------



## DanielScrilla

****s all week


----------



## AK-26

better than constipation


----------



## chris27

and having two


----------



## Tommy10

Manage the turtle


----------



## chris27

with no tank


----------



## haza

But hey ho


----------



## chris27

santa comes soon


----------



## Tommy10

Fuk right off


----------



## chris27

I know its


----------



## LutherLee

christ's birthday party


----------



## chris27

so well have


----------



## latblaster

bloody mince pies


----------



## Tommy10

And jingle bells


----------



## Ash1981

,carrots for reindeer


----------



## Tommy10

Cocaine for Santa


----------



## chris27

and away he


----------



## Ash1981

goes. Mrs clause...


----------



## chris27

likes bare backsides


----------



## Tommy10

And slush puppies


----------



## Ash1981

poured all over


----------



## chris27

but smelly wont


----------



## Hannibal

lick it off


----------



## Tommy10

Love is a


----------



## Ash1981

load of [email protected]


----------



## chris27

twice a day


----------



## Ash1981

You must lick


----------



## chris27

an ice pop


----------



## Ash1981

Before it melts


----------



## chris27

all over tommy10s


----------



## Tommy10

Gluteus maximums


----------



## Machette

Tommy10 said:


> Gluteus maximums


Thats two words!


----------



## Machette

Tommy10 You Tit!


----------



## Ash1981

Ever eaten clit?


----------



## Tommy10

MonstaMuscle said:


> Thats two words!


Grins a word


----------



## Ash1981

Tommy10 always goes


----------



## chris27

To the gym


----------



## Tommy10

Just smashed back


----------



## Ash1981

So he says


----------



## Tommy10

Oh yes he


----------



## Ash1981

does, oh no


----------



## Tommy10

It's a shemale


----------



## haza

Oh fvck no


----------



## Ash1981

Oh fvck yes :beer:


----------



## Tommy10

Ash luv shemales


----------



## huge monguss

with a spoon


----------



## Ash1981

Up the bum


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Dont tell mum


----------



## haza

To check turd


----------



## Tommy10

Haza eats cockles


----------



## Ash1981

cockles eat haza


----------



## Hannibal

And spit him


----------



## Ash1981

out like a


----------



## Keeks

little speckled hen


----------



## haza

With big cok


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Feathers and all


----------



## Ash1981

Dont mess with


----------



## huge monguss

The little butterfly


----------



## LutherLee

she's jabbing tren


----------



## huge monguss

at 10ml a


----------



## TELBOR

Shot of calpol


----------



## Ash1981

Stacked with benilyn


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

And peanut butter


----------



## Ash1981

She'll love that


----------



## Keeks

said the priest


----------



## Ash1981

"Once I get...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Desmond tutu over


----------



## Ash1981

All hell will


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

drink warm milk


----------



## chris27

Fresh frome the


----------



## Tommy10

Cow with no


----------



## Ash1981

Udders. It's bizarre


----------



## LutherLee

how far he


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Fisted the cow


----------



## Tommy10

And pulled out


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Bag of sweetcorn?


----------



## LutherLee

along came a....


----------



## Ash1981

Farmer who smoked


----------



## s3_abv

Like a boss


----------



## LutherLee

and w*nked over


----------



## s3_abv

His mothers face...


----------



## LutherLee

like rice pudding


----------



## s3_abv

Luckily for her


----------



## l6max

he had a


----------



## Tommy10

Empty baw bag


----------



## haza

So **** cameout


----------



## Tommy10

It's a new


----------



## Ash1981

Day now and


----------



## latblaster

morning wood is


----------



## chris27

in my hand


----------



## Ash1981

Ready to prod


----------



## chris27

the mrs mate


----------



## faultline

In the ear


----------



## chris27

to clean them


----------



## Ash1981

Dirty waxey slut


----------



## chris27

needs a good


----------



## Ash1981

Rogering from uriel


----------



## Tommy10

Before he does


----------



## Ash1981

Something you'll regret


----------



## chris27

to her pet


----------



## Hannibal

and the vet


----------



## Tommy10

Cut the wrong


----------



## Ash1981

Leg off. Poor...


----------



## Tommy10

And roasted it


----------



## Sambuca

over his head


----------



## Tommy10

Then bit it's


----------



## chris27

balls clean off


----------



## Ash1981

and sucked its


----------



## chris27

due claw to


----------



## LutherLee

and it smelled


----------



## Tommy10

Like apple pie


----------



## chris27

I love apple


----------



## LutherLee

all over my


----------



## s3_abv

Johnson. Good job.......


----------



## Keeks

it wasnt snowing


----------



## LutherLee

i have big


----------



## Keeks

tub of quark


----------



## s3_abv

to eat later


----------



## Ash1981

In the snow


----------



## lukeee

whilst wearing my


----------



## Ash1981

Sheep skin jacket


----------



## LutherLee

style c0ck warmer


----------



## Ash1981

This evening I've...


----------



## Simspin

broke back mountain


----------



## Tommy10

Ash and Simpsin


----------



## Simspin

who is simpson


----------



## Ash1981

Tommy and lutherlee


----------



## Ash1981

Come on Simpson/simspin just play this is getting sexual


----------



## Simspin

he loves that


----------



## Ash1981

With bare buttocks


----------



## Tommy10

With my Simpsin


----------



## Simspin

Then your fired


----------



## Ash1981

Sugar takes it


----------



## Simspin

the hard way


----------



## Ash1981

No fcking about


----------



## Tommy10

I loved Margaret


----------



## Matdylan

you feel lucky


----------



## Tommy10

I feel love


----------



## haza

Coming my way


----------



## AK-26

along with lube


----------



## haza

And a granade


----------



## AK-26

Heads up lads!!!


----------



## haza

Back down lads!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Run Forrest run !!


----------



## latblaster

you found jesus?


----------



## chris27

my muma says


----------



## Tommy10

Go feed the


----------



## flinty90

SUCK MY DICK


----------



## LutherLee

fanny some sausage


----------



## latblaster

tug my scrotum


----------



## LutherLee

said santa to


----------



## latblaster

his hairy elves


----------



## Tommy10

Flinty and Luther


----------



## chris27

up a tree


----------



## Tommy10

Kissing wee chris27


----------



## flinty90

LICK MY NUTS


----------



## chris27

just after they


----------



## Tommy10

Tremble after exploding


----------



## flinty90

fisting my anus


----------



## Tommy10

Lost my watch


----------



## flinty90

barbed wire glove


----------



## Keeks

to inspect the


----------



## Tommy10

Quark special offers


----------



## flinty90

maybe some day


----------



## haza

The watch returns


----------



## Ash1981

Maybe not. But


----------



## Tommy10

Have fun trying


----------



## Ash1981

The end


----------



## Tommy10

ash1981 said:


> The end


:no: :no: :no:


----------



## Tommy10

ash fell and


----------



## Ash1981

Cut his elbow


----------



## Machette

and new asshole


----------



## Tommy10

snapped his ankle


----------



## Ash1981

Tommy kissed it


----------



## Tommy10

and made it


----------



## Machette

wet and spunky


----------



## crazypaver1

and then tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Fed him protein


----------



## latblaster

he wiped his


----------



## chris27

so his farts


----------



## Ash1981

Smelt like strawberries


----------



## chris27

under the sheets


----------



## LutherLee

poo stains stank


----------



## Ash1981

Strawberry poo stains


----------



## LutherLee

all over mum's


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Norah batty draws


----------



## chris27

that she wore


----------



## haza

On a horse


----------



## huge monguss

shaped flower pot


----------



## LutherLee

on rolla skates


----------



## Ash1981

Riding side saddle


----------



## Tommy10

Ride me bitch


----------



## chris27

poos getting talked


----------



## huge monguss

off a weird


----------



## chris27

shaped toilet bowl


----------



## Ash1981

Poo poo poo


----------



## chris27

pee pee pee


----------



## LutherLee

on the floor


----------



## LutherLee

like a dog


----------



## LutherLee

on his nose


----------



## Ash1981

**** **** ****


----------



## sutmae

To lick off


----------



## Ash1981

This is fcked


----------



## Keeks

to the left


----------



## LutherLee

side of the


----------



## sutmae

Pavement where there's


----------



## Keeks

some lovely quark


----------



## chris27

that smells of


----------



## Tommy10

Cell tech cranberry


----------



## sutmae

I will drink


----------



## chris27

Helps the kidneys


----------



## Ash1981

Livers fvcked up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ask paul gascoine


----------



## Ash1981

If he drinks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Super tennents lager


----------



## sutmae

Through a straw


----------



## Brook877

He will become


----------



## sutmae

Gods gift to


----------



## Tommy10

Magners apple cider


----------



## sutmae

With a twist


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

live the dream


----------



## chris27

while you can


----------



## LutherLee

like George Best


----------



## latblaster

And the rest


----------



## LutherLee

of the alchies


----------



## latblaster

another day dawned...


----------



## Ash1981

Another night spawned


----------



## sutmae

More bloody rain


----------



## latblaster

going to sainsburys


----------



## sutmae

And now hail


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Self service checkout?


----------



## latblaster

yea much quicker


----------



## sutmae

But no clubcard


----------



## Ash1981

No nectar card


----------



## Tommy10

need a bag?


----------



## chris27

Not a ball


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Fill your pockets?


----------



## LutherLee

with tinned tuna


----------



## Tommy10

and razor blades


----------



## LutherLee

for her muff


----------



## Tommy10

and my ring


----------



## LutherLee

coz it's so


----------



## Ash1981

Damn sore now


----------



## LutherLee

from that massive


----------



## Ash1981

Black rubber dildo


----------



## Conscript

right up the


----------



## LutherLee

trumper. Chris Evens


----------



## Tommy10

Ginger minger mongo


----------



## DeadpoolX

doesn't deserve to


----------



## LutherLee

of had Billie


----------



## AK-26

Piper in bed


----------



## Royboss

On all fours


----------



## LutherLee

with her juicy


----------



## huge monguss

Couture hand bag


----------



## Tommy10

Swinging from her


----------



## huge monguss

left ankle bracelet


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Taking back shots


----------



## flinty90

from my massive


----------



## latblaster

pink man bag


----------



## flinty90

Crammed full of


----------



## latblaster

amps vials and


----------



## flinty90

10 inch black


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Midget named tunde


----------



## latblaster

who can take


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

@flinty90 from behind


----------



## latblaster

using a squirrels


----------



## flinty90

little furry ballbag


----------



## LutherLee

for a hat


----------



## Ash1981

whilst hanging from


----------



## Tommy10

Ashes baw sac


----------



## LutherLee

i like gravy


----------



## Ash1981

Tommy likes mint-jelly


----------



## LutherLee

on his buttplug


----------



## BIG BUCK

All night long


----------



## Keeks

because yesterday was


----------



## Ash1981

A glorious day


----------



## LutherLee

for finger blasting


----------



## Keeks

that weird stranger


----------



## Ash1981

Who asked for


----------



## Keeks

it good style


----------



## Ash1981

Up the bum


----------



## lukeee

with three fingers


----------



## Tommy10

And four eggs


----------



## flinty90

whilst sucking on


----------



## Ash1981

Clit. Stop it


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

PI55ed right up


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

a dogs @rse


----------



## BIG BUCK

tastes the same


----------



## LutherLee

as o.a.p p1ss


----------



## BIG BUCK

Although the smell


----------



## Ash1981

Is a little


----------



## BIG BUCK

Like rotten carrots


----------



## Tommy10

Soaked in tapioca


----------



## chris27

but some people


----------



## LutherLee

bath in it


----------



## Tommy10

then brush their


----------



## flinty90

ringpiece with an


----------



## LutherLee

240 volt grinder


----------



## DanielScrilla

until it bleeds


----------



## LutherLee

like a pig


----------



## latblaster

was ransacked sexually


----------



## Ash1981

The pig squeals


----------



## LutherLee

before slaughter. Ronaldo


----------



## Tommy10

Loves hot pants


----------



## Ash1981

when hes showering


----------



## LutherLee

and buying kids


----------



## Ash1981

boots for xmas


----------



## LutherLee

off ebay for


----------



## Ash1981

£2 a pop


----------



## LutherLee

hi-tec coz there


----------



## Ash1981

The best, dunlop...


----------



## BIG BUCK

Green flash makes


----------



## LutherLee

my c0ck hard


----------



## BIG BUCK

As a stuffed


----------



## Ash1981

Mizuno lady wave


----------



## Ash1981

#New story#

How many people


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Can honestly say


----------



## BIG BUCK

They've not thought


----------



## Ash1981

About having lots


----------



## LutherLee

of kids with


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

"curvy" vanessa feltz


----------



## Ash1981

The kids would


----------



## LutherLee

eaten by her


----------



## Ash1981

She shags like


----------



## Tommy10

ash and luther


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Wonder whose giving


----------



## Tommy10

its defo luther


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Tears for lube?


----------



## Ash1981

Tommy his massages


----------



## Tommy10

always have a


----------



## BIG BUCK

Happy ending which


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Get you hard???


----------



## Tommy10

and drain the


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Pipes real good


----------



## Tommy10

ready for a


----------



## Ash1981

good pipe cleaning

:wub:


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Front and back


----------



## Tommy10

inside and out


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Even shine rifle?


----------



## Ash1981

Every sodding day


----------



## Tommy10

i miss tommy


----------



## Ash1981

'S sweet smile


----------



## Tommy10

and rock hard


----------



## BIG BUCK

Pecs throbbing against


----------



## LutherLee

my f*cked up


----------



## Tommy10

Right pec tare


----------



## Ash1981

Brain. How come


----------



## BIG BUCK

pussy always tastes


----------



## TELBOR

Like pussy should


----------



## Ash1981

Sloppy, wet and


----------



## BIG BUCK

Ready for wood.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Thick mahogany wood!!


----------



## Ash1981

With a jap


----------



## TELBOR

And a Thai


----------



## Ash1981

to eat later


----------



## J H

Before munching on


----------



## Tommy10

Crab cake dumplings


----------



## Ross.B

Then he died


----------



## LutherLee

. His baby maker


----------



## chris27

Before he got


----------



## anaboliclove

His bell peirced


----------



## jon-kent

Through the eye


----------



## LutherLee

prince alber style


----------



## BIG BUCK

the pain was


----------



## LutherLee

nothing coz i'm


----------



## Ash1981

Double hard [email protected]


----------



## s3_abv

like chuck norris


----------



## LutherLee

on a test/tren


----------



## Ash1981

Mega cycle. Fvck


----------



## Keeks

the little sparrow


----------



## robc1985

$hat on me


----------



## Ash1981

Squash the cvnt


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

id rather roast


----------



## jon-kent

His little a$$


----------



## AK-26

lets get grillin!!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

gravy or ketchup?


----------



## AK-26

barbeque sauce bro


----------



## Ash1981

Mmm lovely. Spread


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese and jam


----------



## chris27

on your toast


----------



## Tommy10

With Nutella and


----------



## chris27

peanut butter crunchy


----------



## BIG BUCK

no added sugar


----------



## Ash1981

Only sweetners. Minty


----------



## BIG BUCK

Breath smells better


----------



## Sambuca

after licking her


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Hairy armpits and


----------



## Sambuca

putting a finger


----------



## chris27

In her bum


----------



## BIG BUCK

hole which is


----------



## Ash1981

what she wants


----------



## BIG BUCK

I'm telling ya


----------



## LutherLee

bit of sweetcorn


----------



## s3_abv

is nutritionally pointless


----------



## Ash1981

Unless of course


----------



## s3_abv

you're juicing daily


----------



## latblaster

she moaned excitedly


----------



## BIG BUCK

whilst chewing on


----------



## Ash1981

A stick of


----------



## LutherLee

TNT b4 it


----------



## Keeks

turned into quark


----------



## BIG BUCK

Which is also


----------



## Keeks

the bestest ever


----------



## LutherLee

for rubbing on


----------



## Keeks

my cracking glutes


----------



## LutherLee

makes them nice


----------



## BIG BUCK

Firm and ready


----------



## LutherLee

for you to


----------



## s3_abv

rub your face


----------



## sutmae

On my hard


----------



## iamyou

but extremely tiny


----------



## sutmae

Dwarf friend who


----------



## s3_abv

can bench 200kg


----------



## dan_mk

openly molested animals


----------



## LutherLee

from the pet


----------



## latblaster

shop boys are


----------



## s3_abv

^

that was gash!


----------



## Ash1981

You love smash


----------



## BIG BUCK

With your meat


----------



## sutmae

And two veg


----------



## latblaster

vag not veg


----------



## Jay.32

you dumb a*se


----------



## lukeee

you mean numb


----------



## sutmae

Like my brain


----------



## lukeee

coz your dim


----------



## iamyou

because of fingering


----------



## Tommy10

The two ronnies


----------



## Ash1981

Bum holes. You


----------



## LutherLee

proffered Rod Hull


----------



## Ash1981

emu and his


----------



## constantbulk

Big and long


----------



## ws0158

spaghetti boiling in


----------



## Simspin

fall off roof


----------



## Ash1981

This is fcked:confused1:


----------



## iamyou

and very loose


----------



## Ash1981

just the way


----------



## iamyou

your own anus


----------



## Ash1981

should be, very


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Out of bounds


----------



## anaboliclove

to fat c*cks


----------



## LutherLee

frozen sausages only


----------



## latblaster

no brussel sprouts


----------



## Keeks

covered in quark


----------



## LutherLee

coz quark is


----------



## BIG BUCK

Keeks ar$e moisturiser


----------



## Keeks

rubbed in daily


----------



## BIG BUCK

Using exfoliating gloves


----------



## Keeks

and more quark


----------



## LutherLee

and cottage cheese


----------



## Ash1981

Spread generously then


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ask why keeks


----------



## LutherLee

quark quark quark! :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Someone say quark?


----------



## LutherLee

shout it from


----------



## Tommy10

Quark land, then


----------



## iamyou

even more quark


----------



## BIG BUCK

Was piled high


----------



## Ash1981

On to quark


----------



## BIG BUCK

. Dogs quark, cats


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Bark just like


----------



## BIG BUCK

they should. Osama


----------



## chris27

bin ladin is


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Apparently brown bread


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

But he's been


----------



## Gotista

caught seen with


----------



## BIG BUCK

Goldfish rammed up


----------



## LutherLee

his quark hole


----------



## Keeks

said his neighbour


----------



## Ash1981

Barrack Obama. What


----------



## LutherLee

the f*ck are


----------



## Ash1981

The bin ladens


----------



## LutherLee

doin in my


----------



## Keeks

broken hot tub


----------



## Jay.32

lets get in


----------



## BIG BUCK

Naked and party


----------



## Keeks

said Michael Barrymore


----------



## LutherLee

revealing his budgee


----------



## BIG BUCK

smuggling cock hammock


----------



## Ash1981

No said osama...


----------



## LutherLee

not on my


----------



## chris27

watch you dirty


----------



## Ash1981

Al jazzera cvnt


----------



## LutherLee

cried Michelle as


----------



## Ash1981

Bin ladens cock


----------



## Fieryfilly

shriveled up quickly


----------



## BIG BUCK

. Who's Michelle you


----------



## LutherLee

bus stop w*nker


----------



## latblaster

dave lee travis


----------



## Ash1981

Wouldn't do that


----------



## TELBOR

And Mr Bean


----------



## Jay.32

loves his mini


----------



## BIG BUCK

Sausage rolls with


----------



## Ash1981

Tommy sauce over


----------



## Jay.32

and a cup


----------



## BIG BUCK

Of liquidated quark


----------



## Sambuca

whick keeks put


----------



## Ash1981

In the microwave


----------



## TELBOR

Then smears it


----------



## BIG BUCK

Again over her


----------



## Ash1981

Quark posters. She


----------



## sutmae

admired them and


----------



## BIG BUCK

Then realised she'd


----------



## sutmae

Left her ring


----------



## Tommy10

Battered and bruised


----------



## sutmae

That looked like


----------



## latblaster

Near Death Experience


----------



## LutherLee

in anal magazine


----------



## latblaster

magazine in anus


----------



## LutherLee

big black warrior


----------



## chris27

slapped that ar$e


----------



## LutherLee

till it was


----------



## chris27

red and sore


----------



## Keeks

ouch....that hurt


----------



## LutherLee

my left cheek


----------



## Zola

is like a


----------



## chris27

pin cushion from


----------



## LutherLee

after that hammering


----------



## BIG BUCK

. A new day


----------



## LutherLee

BB2 said:


> . A new day


, Noel and Liam


----------



## BIG BUCK

Arranged a fight


----------



## latblaster

in chopped liver


----------



## LutherLee

at the Etihad


----------



## Keeks

whilst sipping tea


----------



## flinty90

and smoking a


----------



## LutherLee

crack pipe through


----------



## Edinburgh

cigarette whilst banging


----------



## LutherLee

hard house tunes


----------



## latblaster

LutherLee saw something


----------



## Ash1981

Resembling Dutch Scott


----------



## User Name

riding a frog


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

with kim jong-il


----------



## anaboliclove

test firing nukes


----------



## LutherLee

with Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## s3_abv

Book to hand


----------



## LutherLee

along came bananaman


----------



## Ash1981

and shut him


----------



## LutherLee

up with a


----------



## Keeks

tub of quark


----------



## BIG BUCK

Which was out


----------



## Keeks

and out delicious


----------



## LutherLee

like creamy, sticky


----------



## latblaster

fromage frais stuff


----------



## Tommy10

that melts in


----------



## chris27

A pot on


----------



## Tommy10

the top ov


----------



## sutmae

My steaming hot


----------



## IGotTekkers

c0ck. then the


----------



## Tommy10

Bowl of cornflakes


----------



## LutherLee

like scabs peal


----------



## BIG BUCK

Straight off and


----------



## sutmae

To my trip


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

drinking milky milk


----------



## Mark2021

went down a


----------



## Tommy10

Mine shaft sideways


----------



## latblaster

but the banana


----------



## LutherLee

penertrated my saggy


----------



## Tommy10

Oat cakes so


----------



## BIG BUCK

all was lost.


----------



## Keeks

The next day


----------



## s3_abv

was a different


----------



## BIG BUCK

kettle of fish


----------



## LutherLee

charlie sheen went


----------



## Tommy10

To the jungle


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

somewhere in Colombia


----------



## Ash1981

And sniffed up


----------



## Keenam

And sniffed fragrant


----------



## latblaster

flakes from columbia


----------



## LutherLee

with Pablo Escabar


----------



## Ash1981

And Ronald McDonald


----------



## LutherLee

sniffing powdered mcnuggerts


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

washed down with


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Kernel Sander's protein


----------



## LutherLee

flavoured minge juice


----------



## Ash1981

And the kings


----------



## LutherLee

fluffy c0ck warmer


----------



## Ash1981

Never fitted properly


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Why three words?


----------



## ws0158

because two's less


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Four is more


----------



## BIG BUCK

And one is


----------



## Ash1981

Sh1te. Anyway don't


----------



## iamyou

play with yourself


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

when you can


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Im not hungry:mad:


----------



## Keeks

for some lovin


----------



## AK-26

Some quarky lovin!!


----------



## Keeks

is the best


----------



## Tommy10

Next to Tommy


----------



## Ash1981

And his pants


----------



## LutherLee

from pimarni, there


----------



## Ash1981

Pimarni is great???


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

But its sh*t


----------



## latblaster

what about Harrods


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

are you paying?


----------



## Ash1981

Utter sh1te said


----------



## BIG BUCK

Ant and dec


----------



## BIG BUCK

shouted Marilyn Manson


----------



## Sambuca

who came over


----------



## BIG BUCK

all funny when


----------



## robc1985

His banjo snapped


----------



## Hannibal

his bread stick


----------



## BIG BUCK

Covered in marmite


----------



## Sambuca

was then dipped


----------



## Hannibal

Into Helen Flanagans


----------



## LutherLee

sweaty jungle gap


----------



## Hannibal

and kangaroos anus


----------



## BIG BUCK

. I'm a celebrity


----------



## LutherLee

is total monkey


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Similar to my


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Protein customer service


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Should of gone


----------



## LutherLee

to bulk powders


----------



## BIG BUCK

And got ripped


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Or maybe pro10


----------



## Jay.32

if your rich


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Get some steak


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Or cheap chicken


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Maybe even try


----------



## chris27

tren can fix


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

What chicken cant?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Walk on water


----------



## LutherLee

down the canal


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

To the gym


----------



## BIG BUCK

All jack3d up


----------



## LutherLee

for chest and


----------



## sutmae

Biceps baby!! Yeah


----------



## BIG BUCK

. But the gym


----------



## Brook877

was full of.


----------



## LutherLee

crab hunting fishermen


----------



## iamyou

blowing each other


----------



## sutmae

Pink party balloons


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Filled with cream


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Smells like fish


----------



## LutherLee

well fishermen would


----------



## s3_abv

if they caught


----------



## latblaster

pulling their rod


----------



## Ash1981

Out there ****


----------



## Ash1981

This threads dead


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Word association thread?


----------



## Ash1981

Quite clearly start it big man


----------



## Tommy10

You gotta be


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

on that creatine


----------



## Tommy10

To be like


----------



## LutherLee

frank bruno's armpit


----------



## Tommy10

You need to


----------



## LutherLee

have a afro


----------



## Tommy10

And botty riders


----------



## latblaster

And hairy manginas


----------



## LutherLee

sure just for


----------



## Keeks

the fun of


----------



## jon-kent

Having some fun


----------



## Tommy10

With a nun


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Like whoopi goldberg?


----------



## Tommy10

Jesus loves you


----------



## latblaster

What about Moses


----------



## biglbs

sea then parted


----------



## latblaster

children of Israel


----------



## LutherLee

ko'd Ricky Hatton


----------



## latblaster

he retired again


----------



## Tommy10

Drugged fuked waster


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Running the country!


----------



## Tommy10

Dragging it down


----------



## LutherLee

to jordans flaps


----------



## latblaster

while Rebecca Brookes


----------



## LutherLee

licks the starfish


----------



## Tommy10

The plants a


----------



## Tommy10

Tommy10 said:


> The plants a


*then plants a


----------



## chris27

What has happened


----------



## Hannibal

Tommy10:3676924 said:


> *then plants a


Fried green tomatoe


----------



## latblaster

while breastfeeding her


----------



## TG123

adult baby in


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

local gym restroom


----------



## Tommy10

Where I dropped


----------



## Hannibal

Kicked Amir Khan


----------



## bambi1550

whilst eating cheese


----------



## Ben_Dover

and ham toasties


----------



## silver

when suddenly a...


----------



## Ben_Dover

double ended dildo


----------



## LukeV

came at me


----------



## K1NGCA1N

but then bummed


----------



## latblaster

a ukm member


----------



## Steuk

Username was latblaster


----------



## latblaster

slid Steuks large


----------



## chris27

Finger up his


----------



## Matt 1

new chimney pipe


----------



## Keeks

and he said


----------



## Matt 1

ive found santa


----------



## latblaster

And his third


----------



## Edinburgh

eye, which resembled


----------



## Keeks

a sausage roll


----------



## Guest

which was burnt


----------



## shaunmac

to a crisp!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

With roasted nuts


----------



## latblaster

And janice fuice


----------



## Trapps84

In my mouth


----------



## Tommy10

Open wide and


----------



## latblaster

swallow all my


----------



## Tommy10

Scallops and oysters


----------



## robc1985

Make me $hit


----------



## latblaster

but taste really


----------



## jonesboy

Until I blead


----------



## latblaster

This bloody rain


----------



## Tommy10

Stays mainly on


----------



## chris27

In summer and


----------



## robc1985

Sometimes winter too


----------



## latblaster

Suddenly, a hairy


----------



## Madoxx

biker kissed @Uriel


----------



## latblaster

he bent over


----------



## godspeed

to spread his


----------



## latblaster

marmite on her


----------



## Zola

Glistening and moist


----------



## latblaster

Masonic symbol, which


----------



## Scotty6Pack

is a mystery


----------



## Edinburgh

to most, but


----------



## Reddo

nobody even cared.


----------



## Madoxx

about britains got


----------



## [email protected]

Talent. Simon Cowell


----------



## Edinburgh

looks like a


----------



## latblaster

an Egyptian god


----------



## [email protected]

latblaster said:


> an Egyptian god


named Ra, who

Edit : sorry, didn't mean to quote you lol


----------



## latblaster

@Delhi says is


----------



## Madoxx

A turd buglar


----------



## [email protected]

and likes to


----------



## Edinburgh

sell them to


----------



## Zola

Romanian car washers


----------



## Madoxx

For three tins


----------



## latblaster

of bacterial ice


----------



## rs007

and a hairy


----------



## Laurieloz

Shetland pony and


----------



## latblaster

slid his hand


----------



## Bulk1

up your @rse :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

To find the


----------



## Madoxx

Perfect daily macros


----------



## Laurieloz

End of the


----------



## Laurieloz

Sweet little lambs


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Shot with arrows


----------



## Madoxx

by robin hood


----------



## [email protected]

and his merry


----------



## IronPhil

sailor bum boys


----------



## huckfead

Herpes riddled dicks


----------



## Madoxx

and stained inflamed


----------



## Laurieloz

Transglobal network coordinator


----------



## Machette

Smoked some crack


----------



## Machette

Licked a crack


----------



## Alanricksnape

back and sack


----------



## bogbrush

"salty" replied jack


----------



## Hannibal

Was his crack


----------



## Benls1991

On page 3


----------



## bogbrush

stood the dirty


----------



## AshleyW

oozing pulsating member


----------



## Machette

Of bin laden


----------



## latblaster

Seal team six


----------



## nWo

stroked the picture


----------



## Tommy10

Fell in a


----------



## Captain lats

Trained his lats


----------



## Tommy10

To hide his


----------



## Captain lats

**** little biceps


----------



## DanishM

as he couldn't


----------



## Captain lats

Get a girl


----------



## DanishM

off with his


----------



## TURBS

brothers friends cat


----------



## Captain lats

Without a doubt


----------



## Machette

Anal cream pie


----------



## Ads749r

In the eye


----------



## DanishM

This is fücked


----------



## TURBS

is my favourite


----------



## Captain lats

He just looked


----------



## DanishM

Weird like a


----------



## Captain lats

Russian twerking video


----------



## DanishM

Featuring someone who


----------



## Captain lats

Has no a$s


----------



## forza84

gargled some eggs


----------



## Captain lats

And farted into


----------



## DanishM

An container that


----------



## Silvaback

Next doors cat


----------



## Captain lats

Breathed it in


----------



## DanishM

*The motherfücking end*


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Keep rollin rollin


----------



## Ads749r

Will never come


----------



## DanishM

Except for when


----------



## TURBS

we all walk


----------



## Captain lats

Someone has a


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

1 inch penis


----------



## Captain lats

Up a girl


----------



## DanishM

with a penis.


----------



## Captain lats

Who's really a


----------



## DanishM

Big Zyzz fanboy


----------



## Silvaback

dude called Banzai


----------



## Mark2021

Barebacked an owl


----------



## forza84

with no rubber


----------



## Silvaback

Was a hoot


----------



## Captain lats

He said it


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

hurt his sphincter


----------



## Captain lats

It was tight


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

and all red


----------



## Captain lats

Like a bloody


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Pull my finger


----------



## Mark2021

She quietly whispered


----------



## TELBOR

The brown hole


----------



## sneeky_dave

Opened up wide


----------



## Richard_P

For the world


----------



## Mal20729

And out flew


----------



## Tommy10

A baby zyzzzz


----------



## TELBOR

He was mirrin


----------



## Tommy10

And Mcklovin it


----------



## Dapps

but she didnt


----------



## TELBOR

Wipe her àrse


----------



## rsd147

mind his tail


----------



## Tommy10

Tasted great with


----------



## Keeks

chips and gravy


----------



## Captain lats

And a piece


----------



## JonnyBoy81

of Kelly Brook's


----------



## Captain lats

Nice sweet @$$


----------



## Keeks

with some marshmallows


----------



## TELBOR

And chilli lube


----------



## JonnyBoy81

melted into hervagina


----------



## Captain lats

In the gym


----------



## Keeks

with Bruce Forsythe


----------



## Captain lats

And trained his


----------



## Tommy10

Big beefy glutes


----------



## latblaster

Which captainlats spread


----------



## Captain lats

Only on girls


----------



## latblaster

While tommy pulled


----------



## Captain lats

In his stomach


----------



## Tommy10

Latblasters panties down


----------



## Big ape

and blasted hes


----------



## Wheyman

Hodge Twins Bitches


----------



## Captain lats

Lat spread out


----------



## latblaster

Bum cheeks open


----------



## k3z

27 times in bed


----------



## TELBOR

Three word story....


----------



## Tommy10

Lies lies lies


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Threesome, foursome, gangbang?


----------



## Skye666

All of above


----------



## gearchange

Anytime with you


----------



## Richard_P

Baby, she then


----------



## Keeks

did the conga


----------



## Skye666

With gearchange mmmmm


----------



## p.cullen

which led to


----------



## Tommy10

A big bruised


----------



## Keeks

rosy red beetroot


----------



## Tommy10

To chow down


----------



## gavin79

like a dog


----------



## jackdaw

With a bone


----------



## Captain lats

In his ear


----------



## Tommy10

Big heavy bone


----------



## latblaster

Hung from his...


----------



## will-uk

Dripping Wet Snake


----------



## babyarm

Sucking her dry


----------



## p.cullen

until she screamed


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Tongue my vadge


----------



## IGotTekkers

Wonky eye patch


----------



## grant hunter

With eyelid cream


----------



## Machette

From my japseye


----------



## Big ape

in my japseye


----------



## Peace frog

Caught in Dyson


----------



## will-uk

Your all Foooked


----------



## babyarm

Round the crack


----------



## latblaster

On her back


----------



## Peace frog

Lift eat sleep


----------



## Keeks

and you will


----------



## latblaster

not eat Quark :laugh:


----------



## gearchange

Without a licence


----------



## Machette

Up the sh1tter


----------



## Simspin

Out the mouth


----------



## gearchange

On the weekend


----------



## JonnyBoy81

******* will reign


----------



## Captain lats

Never ever ever


----------



## zasker

Again or they


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Face complete extermination


----------



## latblaster

Suddenly, a large.....


----------



## PD89

Gaping red hole


----------



## Mark2021

Swallowed up the


----------



## RocoElBurn

Giant cuckoos nest


----------



## latblaster

which dripped over


----------



## IC1

the throbbing member


----------

